# Move over toddler board! Here come June 05 Babies!!



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

here we are to catch up..i dont know why this posted originally in LWAB.

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...=1#post5620707

catch up and then off we go!


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

That was weird. LOL Re-subbing.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

yoohoo??


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

I'm here!

So how many days of nausea does it take to make you test so that the rest of us can stop speculating and placing bets?


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

I don't if I want to be over here: look at the issues - oven meltings! Oh let's go back to the days of giving advice about colic and taking naps!


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

Yeah, really.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Where are you at in the ttc game SA? My cycle was a bit hay wire, but I believe I o'd earlier this week.


----------



## mom2olivia (Apr 4, 2006)

We're in







Looking forward to hearing about everyone's little June TODDLERS now....ugh! So hard to believe.


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

My chart's linked in my siggie (TTC#2) I'm not temping though, so there's not much info there







I'm due to O in about a week.









ETA: just checked my chart; make that I'm due to O in about four days.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

man,we look like a bunch of frickin idgits..not knowing where to put our own threads!!

The Toddler people are all looking at us going ..ohboy..i heard about that group









MANY days of nausea unfortunately..I should be able to test with some certainty next Thursday...one whole week..minus a few hours!
Then I have to go get blood tested...







check out my levels..


----------



## Meli65 (Apr 29, 2002)

subbing


----------



## Stone Fence (Mar 10, 2004)

However we don't toddle, we run!


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

i've caught him twice today taking steps on his own..

right now his favorite game is conquering laundry basket mountain...flip over the laundry basket, and climb up on top of it, over it, under it,










i feel better..just ate some granola..


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

ok, really now, how many threads do we need?! that was a maze to get to the right place.







:

ooooo bama! this is exciting! are you gonna be next?

ds slept all day! seriously, from 10 til 2! wth? it was nice because i got to sleep too







but really, i thought something was wrong with him. he woke up as happy as can be. we just ate lunch and he's going about his day just like normal. growth spurt?

my dogs dug up my entire planter box. and it's going to rain any minute and turn all the dirt to mud that's all over the sidewalk







: reason number 1673 that we need to move but no one wants to buy our house







:


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

oh yeah! and i found out there's a whole foods store in St. Louis! looks like ds and i will be making a road trip! 2.5 hours for organic food? am i crazy?


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

anabelle: not crazy. At least I hope not because we are considering a trip to either Omaha or Minneapolis (4 - 4 1/2 hrs) to go visit one. Please don't be crazy because then what would that make me!????

sorry about trying to find the right post. Hope my odd one gets buried soon and so noone will accidentally look at it. You could still post at it if you want to boost your count, but that would defeat the purpose of burying it. I should have just deleted it.

'bama: do we really have to wait until next week???? Can you tell there is nothing interesting on TV. You can be our sweeps week excitement.

SA: start working! t minus 4 days to the big O! Get it on!

mom2Olivia: where are you at in your cycle? Bama is up next. It's a race between the rest of us.

In the most exciting news: *I'm an Aunty!!!!* My little sister had her baby boy (#2) Parker Gregory; 7# 11oz. Just this afternoon! I'm going to see them after work!


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

yeah, but i wasnt in the TTC race! I just took three chances b/c i was horny!! and now I'm paying for it!!









i drank gatorade all morning, then ate granola early afternoon, and just had some pizza rolls..dont know why, but they stayed down.

If I wake up like this tomorrow, I am gonna FREAK!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

If you wake up like that tomorrow I'll grin
















Hey, just gotta brag for a second; we'd planned on ECing, but with me working full time, it wasn't going to work. My mom is toally against EC, although I have no idea why. Anyway, lately, when I got to the bathroom, I take Joey with me, take off her diaper and sitting her on her potty while I go.

A little while ago, I put her on her potty and sat myself down on the toilet...she was peeing before me!























I'm SO EXCITED


----------



## mom2olivia (Apr 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SharonAnne*
Anyway, lately, when I got to the bathroom, I take Joey with me, take off her diaper and sitting her on her potty while I go.

A little while ago, I put her on her potty and sat myself down on the toilet...she was peeing before me!























I'm SO EXCITED









We've been doing this as well and my dd peed twice and poo'ed once 3 days in a row and now she won't sit on it at all







I thought we had a good thing going and now nothing in the past week. Talk about bursting my bubble!







Oh well, we'll keep at it and maybe she'll get it sooner rather than later.


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

Quote:

She has a 6, 5, 3, 2 year olds. Her twins just turned 1 in April. Her triplets were born yesterday. Yes, 9 kids under under 6.
Freakin' yikes!!!

Bama... That's scary... I've thrown caution to the wind a few times, too... even tho getting pg now would FREAK ME OUT!!!


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

Has anyone checked the ages on this board? Just wondered if a mod moved the first thread b/c we aren't supposed to be here yet or something.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

nah..didnt check. everyone was chattering about moving, and since we're walking, i figured we would move...

maybe i screwed up


----------



## fuzzypeach (Oct 28, 2004)

Well, here we are, all settled in now in one place I guess.









Taking Elaina to the potty when I go has met with a lot of success - until her newest tooth popped thru. Teething always messes with her sleep, and our elimination communication success.

Bama, oh, the suspense! One of my friends is pregnant and it's really making me nostalgic. Not nostalgic enough to actually do anything about it though.









The May 05 mamas have been posting here for a little while so surely it's ok for us to be here!


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

I'm logging off the computer right now to see if I can join Bama in pregnancy land







:







:







:

I so crack myself up


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

Go Sharon Anne...have fun! Be creative! none of that dull stuff!!









and I dont know for sure i am pg yet!! Arg!!


----------



## Janelovesmax (Feb 17, 2006)

Sorry to jump in...don't mean to highjack the thread. Are your kids walking yet?
Born on june 9th.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

some are, some arent even close to interested. mine can do two steps at once..

and you're not hijacking..come join us!

we;re a rowdy bunch!!


----------



## veggiekicks (Jul 9, 2005)

Hi, Ladies! I'm not spending too much time on MDC lately, but do read up on y'all from time to time...always get blurry-eyed from all the reading and don't have time to post by the time I'm done reading. (These days, I'm not getting much fun computer time, either, as my keyboard-smasher, mouse-stealing little guy doesn't make it too easy.

Bama- I'm sitting on the edge of my seat here! I can't believe how many of you are ttc. I am just not there yet ( no AF still, and no desire for #2 yet...but we're not taking precautions, so...).

Well, back to the occasional lurking.








amy


----------



## hattoo (Aug 30, 2005)

Welcome Jane and welcome back veggiekicks!

Has anybody seen any good movies lately?? We cancelled our satellite for the summer and seem to rent a lot of movies now. I feel like we've seen all there is to see at the little video store here so we can use some suggestions.

As for suggestions, let me suggest the book _Last Child in the Woods: Saving Our Children from Nature-Deficit Disorder_ by Richard Louv. I'm only a couple of chapters in and already it's an eye-opener.

Bama's jumping on the old pg wagon!! Yee-Haw!







: Nothing like more prego's to make the world go round! I just found out one of the girls in my "Baby & Me" group is pg too. She's just a month behind me and her daughter is 10 months old. Never got AF, either. I guess she nipped that in the bud.

Good luck to you SA and if nothing comes of it, you can't say you didn't try. And try. And try again. And then try another way. And then turned everything around and tried that way. Trying's so fun.


----------



## angel04345 (Apr 20, 2004)

Well That was interesting! Following all of you around was quite the maze but honestly quite funny!









UMMMM Bama! Go test I want to know even though it just has to be positive! How would you feel if you were? I would totally freak out! But I would be excited. Don't tell DH!!!!

OMG nine children! I don't care what the ages are HOLY COW!







: DH works with this man that is catholic and does not believe in birth control. He has nine children. His nineth was born last week! Justin said he just came to work after being up with his wife who was giving birth. He said he supposes that after five it becomes an old hat and just another kid to feed! I don't know about that but I suppose it does become less exciting! We are going to the company picnic next weekend I want to see what they drive!







I bet she is nursing and cloth diapering!









On the nursing note Nolan does not nurse anymore! He just up and quit! But hes standing and cruising and getting himself into quite the pickle every day! Climbs into the kiddie pool and sandbox and hes trying to get into Ali's doll cradle right now!









OMG it is HOT!!! And Bama let us know whats going on!


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

Hey all! My dad is in town for a few days so I won't be on much. Last night we WAAAAAY overate at a great place in Chinatown (Cully porked himself out on rice and lo mein







) and then went for some bobatea and mochi. Holy crap, by the time I got home I felt like a beached whale. Plus it was hot and muggy, so I really don't know what I was thinking. Running my dad around to a few different markets today so he can get some chinese tea and stuff he can't really get where he lives, then I am off to the midwives to see if they can find my Mirena.







And nope, it wasn't in the sheets! If it's not there (I hope hope hope it's not there, I am imagining what they have to do to "go find it" and it's not pretty) then I'm getting a new one today. I do not plan on being in the TTC race until fall of 2008.







:

jane - welcome! yes, my ds is walking, just for the last 3 weeks or so. He's completely given up crawling now.








Okay, my dad looks like he's about to fall asleep, so I need to go introduce him to Starbucks (he lives in what must be the only town in the entire world that doesn't have a $tarbuck$.







)


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

No Starbucks for me....i cant handle caffeine! you would think i just drank a dozen bottles a jim beam aftre drinking a f ull blast from Starbucks..

and for all who are dying to know...yes, i am still a bit nauseaous, but not like yesterday, and no pukeys today either. My dh is hopeful that it was just my stomach and not my womb...lol.

we;ll see soon enough!!

It's a lot of pressure being everyone's entertainment!!


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

Well, crap, take me off hte TTC list. DH and I had a long talk last night and it seems he's not ready for #2 yet. Well, scratch that; it's more that his BUSINESS is not ready for #2 yet. We apparently can't afford me to be on maternity leave, because there is no one else who can do my job.

Seems like there's a simple answer there, if you ask me.

Anyway, I'm going to go sit in a corner with some chocolate. Or maybe a vanilla chai from Starbucks. Thanks for the craving Emmy!


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

awww Sha...so sorry. He needs to fire you then







and find someone else..







.....hmmm, what would be considered a fireable offense??? lets do some brainsearching......


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

Getting pregnant?







:







:







:

Thanks bama, I needed a giggle.


----------



## tuppence (Feb 18, 2005)

Hey all! Oh, I'm so jealous (sortof) of the pg moms--we want two more and I'm 35 in two months--would really like to have the next two post-haste.

Royce is walking pretty well but is experienceing the toddler mood swings and random meltdowns. He'll be laughing and talking one minute and then crying hysterically the next.

Yesterday we had a nursing strike. He wasn't nursing well and would bite me everytime he tried to latch (I think it's a new teeth issue) so either he would pull off because he wans't getting any milk or I would pull away and say ouch. So finally he refused to even try to nurse and was screaming because he wanted to nurse while at the same time he didn't. So much fun. Finally, after he slept a few hours, he woke up still mostly asleep and hungry, so we nursed.

It's funny how much he's changed in the last month--relly making the transition to toddlerhood.


----------



## PatsGrace (Apr 7, 2005)

Subbing! Ha! You guys thought you could lose me with all the convoluted threads!









I've been reading along but not posting







:

Ds is as cute as ever, but with tons of new teeth coming through, there have been alot of tears around here! He is still sleeping through the night for the most part, thank goodness.

No pukies here yet,







: I can't believe I'm not pregnant yet! But we haven't been actively charting and "trying" or anything, just livin' life...

Well, dh should be home from his shift soon, andt hen we're meeting with a real estate agent to talk about selling our house!


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

SA!

and emmy, my town doesn't have a Starbucks either. i gourge myself on it everytime i go back to MI. good luck at the mw's today!

veggie amy-good to hear from you! i hope all is going well for you and your family!

tuppence-glad to hear from you as well!

bama-you're always quite the entertainment. our thread was so quiet while you were moving!

grace-come on! you know you want to join us preggy people!







: good luck selling your house. ours is still for sale and no one's interested in the least. *sigh*

bonnie-do you still offer to nurse Noley just to see if he's still interested? i kept offering to ds til everything was totally gone. he never wanted any though.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *anabellee*

bama-you're always quite the entertainment. our thread was so quiet while you were moving!

Why, happy to be of service to y'all!














:


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

Bama, put that bottle down until you see a big ol' *-* sign.


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

i guess you all just wanted to see who was really commited enough to follow our group through the maze. well, i made it, but i'm still calling eisa a "professional baby" instead of todler for at least a few more days. she does seem a lot older in the last week though- i am just happy that she is such a cuddler. so many people told me about how they miss holding babes when they get this age, and though she is getting heavy, i still love it.

i just went to a science museam with some friends- fun and a little overwhelming. i said that it made me feel like kids are a plauge- so mannnnny (white only, disterbingly enough) kids. a fun blur.

bama! when is next week? how are you feeling in your pit? not your stomach or womb, but your gut?

amy- so great to hear from you. i miss having you around- i hope the keyboard smashing stage passes soon.

grace- i want your house!

emmy- could you have flushed it down the toilet?

be back later
mcs


----------



## PatsGrace (Apr 7, 2005)

Wow. Our house is worth nearly double what we got it for 4 years ago. I guess we got into the market at the perfect time!

The other thing that came out of our meeting is that we need to get the ball rolling and sell in a month!







: If we wait too much longer the market kind of dies after school begins. Now dh and I are overwhelmed with projects...


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

Go grace Go! Sell that house!!

Ds still looks like a baby and acts like one really...not much toddler in him yet at all. he does take a couple steps here and there..but that's it.

and I wasnt drinking out of the bottle...my smiley was!!









Emmy, that's a good point. You probably flushed it down the toilet!


----------



## la mamita (Apr 10, 2005)

POSTED ON THE OTHER THREAD:
I got LOST!









OK, I hope this is the right thread. I followed 2 links trying to get here!

mcs- when did you change your user name? i like almamiel. soul honey. ah now i am reading that it wasnt your name. duh.

i've been MIA for a while, babysitting 3 kids for 10-11 hours a day left me totally BEAT and i haven't touched the computer all week. i'm finally done and a lot richer! also, that was the best birth control i've seen in years...i honestly honestly have no intention of ever having 4 kids in my life after this experience. the kids were 7, 4, 22 months and luis is 13 months. i made it out alive, that's all i can say. luis was super super clingy and missed a lot of naps and was nursing non-stop. so that was his reaction.

hattoo- i went through this horrible few weeks of being about 3-4 months pregnant and having low blood pressure. once i stumbled across my street, with my vision half gone, and then laid down on the sidewalk. that was embarrassing!
and my mom just bought me the nature book you mentioned for luis's birthday! it is on my stack of books to read.

melissa- who was your midwife? my neighbors' first son was born with a midwife in cleveland, ended up with a horrific transfer to the hospital for emergency c-section (i don't know the whole story, but apparently they think their midwife was incompetent and should be sued). and i'd just read another article about a midwife being sued in cleveland for a birth gone wrong. also i am jealous of your butt. hahaha! DP always says he wants to see some booty on me.

myspace- ehh, i joined and then never got into it. i'm not that taken by it. i use facebook (like myspace for colleges) and that's similar enough.

Quote from Emmy:
50% for weight, 95% for height and head.

Same as Luis! exactly! i bet cully and luis are pretty similar looking. big headed, chubby, tall babies.

if anyone is in the mood for a good movie, i just saw brokeback mountain and i absolutely loved loved loved loved it! it is so sad and depressing, and dangit jake gyllenhall and heath ledger are two hot cowboys! anyways i would recommend it. very touching.








SA


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

dont think i 'll be watching brokeback mountain anytime soon..lol.

and i am suddenly not that taken with myspace either..i cant find the people i'm looking for!

Dd goes to the dentist on Aug 9th, for her first appt. i am scared spitless.

mamita..babysitting is excellent birth control..lol.


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

Michelle, I need to rent Brokeback Mountain. I've heard it was quite good, although after all the hype, I'm not sure any movie could measure up! Although a lot of my friends said it was a very typical love story, the only difference was that it was two guys.
So my midwife told me that she thought the mirena was most likely still in there. She said the strings can get pushed all the way in, but as long as it's still in place, there's no need to retrieve it until I want it out...I would just have to go for an ultrasound once a year to make sure it's still in place.
So, I have to go have an ultrasound Wednesday (which I thought I would get today














. She went fishing around looking for it, and all I can say is that I'm all set with medieval torture devices masquerading as gynecological tools, but after some advil and a beer, the cramps are going away. The downside is that if it's NOT in place, they will do an x-ray to make sure it's didn't perforate the uterus and go floating around somewhere. She said they'd rather err on the side of caution and assume that it didn't fall out, instead of assuming it's not in there and have it be taking up residence in my spleen.

Funny part of the exam: Cully was laying on me nursing the whole time, the little piggy.








An exchange with my midwife:
ME: My regular dr said that since my cervix was slightly open, she thought it probably fell out.
MIDWIFE: You've had two kids. Has she seen your cervix ever NOT slightly open? Didn't think so.









Sha...







How do you feel about this convo with your dh? Are you okay with waiting a couple years?


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

Thanks for the hugs guys. And Emmy, thanks for asking that.

I'm honestly NOT okay with it. But, I do understand Paul's reasoning. It's hard to want something so badly, and yet understand why it's not exactly the perfect tme for it , y'know?

Anyway, I've decided that Im not going to TRY to conceive, but I'm also not going to prevent it. I'll stop tracking my ovulation as much as I can (It's hard to NOT know when you ovulate when you've been tracking it for like three years LOL) But, any birth control or whatever is up to him and God.









I'm hoping that we'll be able to revisit the whole situation in about six months with a happier outcome.









Thanks again everyone. I'm so glad I have you guys.


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

: your MW does have a good point emmy. i hope they can find it and that it hasn't found a home elsewhere in your body!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Welcome Jane! Claire isn't walking yet. She's a talker. Her new word is baby. We've been up visiting my little sister (a succesful VBAC) and showed her the baby. Now that is her new word.

Everyone must know we are going for #4. My sister was asking Ellysia all sorts of questions (Is this your baby? Is this your dad? etc) She then asked her how many sisters she has. She told everyone in the room: I have 3 sisters. Hmmm...at last count I only have 3 kids. So everyone starts yelling: Ellysia spilled the beans! So when we eventually do conceive that next one that might be how we announce to my family: a pot full of beans.

She really does want a baby sister. Last week I came home from work and as soon as I opened the door she asked me if I brought anything home and I asked her what she wanted (sometimes I do bring a treat home). She asked for a baby sister. Apparently Claire isn't enough.


----------



## hattoo (Aug 30, 2005)

Michelle - Does Claire sense something you don't know about? A friend of mine's son predicts pregnancies before mums even know!! Could be....

(I'm noticing a trend among us gals really forcing the pg issue on others)

SA - Why do men have to be so stinking logical all the time??? Don't they understand that us sisters make decisions based on emotion? They're not always technically _right_ but who cares? We deal. Good luck in six months anyways and maybe he'll be too lazy to use protection. I've got my fingers crossed for you anyhow.

Brokeback Mountain - I have already been briefed by DH. That movie is not to be rented unless he isn't home. I think I'll wait until winter when he's working a lot.

mcs - I really enjoy the term "professional baby". Would you mind if I used it on occasion? Sage is a big cuddler too. The other mums at playgroups try and steal hugs from her all the time because their babes haven't done it in so long. I hope the next one is like that too.

Emmy - Is your spleen even zoned for tenants? Sorry, bad joke. I can't use those ones on DH anymore because he called me lame tonight.

Well, it's movie night. DH just came back from the video store. Yikes! Last time, he rented Date Movie. I was really blessing the pg exhaustion that night because I fell asleep 5 minutes in. Wish me luck!!


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

LOL emmy.. i did that with dd once. when i went for my 6 week exam, she was on top of my nursing away...quite precarious looking balanced on me..









and i dearly hope your mirena is ok..yikes on the digging!!

~~~~~~~~~

grace..i emailed ya..

HAttooo...how ya feeling??

So who all is actually pg so far? Hattoo and Annabelle?? Is that it?


----------



## hattoo (Aug 30, 2005)

Feelin' good bama!! Everything's uphill for the next couple months. I can't believe I'm in my 2nd trimester already. All this kid stuff goes way too fast!!

So DH rented Benchwarmers.







I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

men and their choices in movies...arg. not good. Although if I were sick and in bed, Dh could do a good job. Its just when he's renting stuff for us or himself...THAT could use a little improvement..


----------



## hattoo (Aug 30, 2005)

How are _you_ feeling today bama?


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

umm...well....not 100%, but not dog sick either. just a little tipsy woozy..must be that bottle of liquor i had last night.....














( ha ha sharone anne!)


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

i'll be ten weeks tomorrow! geez how the time has flown! i'm hoping that things continue to go smoothly. we meet with the midwife on Thursday so that will be exciting. she can't do home births since she is the only CNM in the region and her insurance provider won't cover them but she works out of a birth center. we've emailed eachother a few times and from what she's said, although the birth center is attached to the hospital it is still very home like, all the rooms have tubs, once the babe is born the focus shifts to bfing and the babe never leaves your room because they don't have a nursery! i'm super excited. this way, we'll still be able to do the cord blood banking thing. we donated ds's to the St.Louis Children's Hospital and we're planning on doing the same with this babe.

bama-so, if you are indeed pg, do you have to start the progesterone asap to make sure the baby sticks? or do you need to start using it before you even ttc?

hattoo-glad you're feeling better!

mamita-good to hear from you. i can't imagine watching that many kids with ds. you are a brave soul.

michelle-that'd be really neat if C knew something that ya'll didn't


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

well, technically, I *should* have started using it months ago. That is the only sure fire way we have ever carried a baby to term'

If I am indeed pg, then this one is a verifiable oops









I have to get blood tested asap after a + test..make sure my levels arent bombing.

until then..we wait.


----------



## Meli65 (Apr 29, 2002)

Anne, that birth center sounds nice! Miles was born in a freestanding birth center and it was cool.

Sorry you are disappointed, SA -- but on the bright side (maybe) I am THRILLED that we waited as long as we did for #2. I'd read somewhere that three years is optimal spacing (since it lets the first be a baby and not have to share until s/he is more ready to do so) and 3.5 years apart has been really great for us.

Mamita, my midwife's name is Pam -- what's the name of the midwife you heard about? I wish I could ship you part of my butt!

Emmy, I hope they find that thing soon!

We had flooding here Thursday night -- nine inches of rain in one day! Dh and I were in the middle of an argument when the water came bubbling up through the drain in the floor of our basement. We carried all our stuff up into the garage so nothing was damaged -- a lot of our friends and neighbors lost a lot of stuff (those with finished basements, and those who just lived closer to the lake and/or river). I think I got a touch of food poisoning along the way though ... ugh.

Are our babies cute or what? Danny is killing me, toddling around all over the place, and being so expressive!

BTW, I liked Brokeback Mountain too (very bittersweet) -- isn't it amazing though how many men flat out refuse to see it?


----------



## swedemom (Mar 11, 2005)

oh i am so glad to see our group still hanging in!!!

Well im official single mom








before L was 1 year we seperated, its all very civil, and although im on maternity leave untill next week, their dad has them every other night, we live kinda close, and have even spent summer vacation together, but its tough, really tough.

ok, who is pregnant, and who is almost pregnant









Melissa (and Anne I think who has 02 kiddo's) hows the behaviour??? we have hit a real wall with my good little girl, she was always so .... grown up, listened well...now she laughs and runs when i tell her anything....books, ideas ??

glad to be back (again!)


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

NANCY!!! We have missed you SO much!! Tell all on yahoo, please?? We wanna be here for you.......







:







:







:

Annabelle is pregnant, Hattoo is pregnant, and I might be! Ack!


----------



## hattoo (Aug 30, 2005)

Nancy!! I was just wondering about you today! We decided to stay in Northern Alberta and I always wanted to compare daylight hours with you! This whole midnight sun thing is phenomenal.

Yes, I'm pg again. I'm 14 weeks and due January 24th. We're excited and scared.

Sorry to hear about you & DH. How are the kids handling things? How are you handling it? I can't even imagine how tough that would be.

Annabelle - Good to see your nausea has subsided, too! Who needs due date clubs? We're all such a fertile bunch, we'll just have our own!


----------



## la mamita (Apr 10, 2005)

: NANCY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i've missed you so much! glad to know you are back. i was wondering what was going to happen with you and your former DP. how are your kids? how is Louis? what is he up to?


----------



## Meli65 (Apr 29, 2002)

Nancy









It's so good to hear from you, but I'm sorry that it's with such sad news. I hope all is for the best but still the transition has got to be really difficult.

To answer your question, Miles has actually been really good lately (for Miles, anyway!). Sometimes he is too rough with Dan, but that's it. However, we did go through a really difficult spell where he was lying about things and arguing about everything -- we've gone the homeopathic route and that's seemed to help a lot.

On a lighter note, I was just thinking of you today because we got a book from the library that was originally published in Sweden, and the whole family cosleeps -- in fact, the story of the book is that the dad feels so crowded he goes to sleep in the little boy's bed....

No pg here, but ran into an acquaintance today at the library who is almost as old as me







, has two boys, and is expecting her third. Hmmm.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Nancy:







I can't imagine being in your position. It's tough parenting together, I can't imagine doing it alone. I'm glad you guys can be civil enough when dealing with the kids.

Not pg here (as far as we know). Not preventing but thinking that getting pg in the fall would be ideal. We'll see what another 1 1/2 weeks brings.

Claire can say tickle and nose. She crawls up to you and says "Tickle! Tickle!" while poking at you! It's fun. She also squashes her nose and says "nose". At least that's what I think she is saying because her mouth gets a little muffled too.

Meli: sorry about the flood. We are all praying for rain here, but haven't received much of anything. Not that we would want to be dumped on with 9 inches.

gotta go, it's bath time. Then DH and I are making mimosas. Or just drinking out of the bottle. I've essentially been gone from home from Thursday early am to today at 12:30pm. I'm so loving lounging around today.


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

nancy!

i really need to check up on Yahoo...


----------



## nfpmom (Jun 4, 2004)

Michelle,
I am a







:
Wanted to know how is the two year spacing between kids working out for you? Obviously you must like it since that is how you are planning it ...
But With my first two I had a two year spacing and was thinking of a longer spacing this time (like 3 years)- DH wouldn't mind another 2 year spacing...
Just curious why you decided on the two year spacing.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nfpmom*
Michelle,
I am a







:
Wanted to know how is the two year spacing between kids working out for you? Obviously you must like it since that is how you are planning it ...
But With my first two I had a two year spacing and was thinking of a longer spacing this time (like 3 years)- DH wouldn't mind another 2 year spacing...
Just curious why you decided on the two year spacing.

lol..i'll answer this one too...michelle can answer when she gets on..

our kids are 21 months apart..and after the baby was born, i thought...WHAT WAS I THINKING~~

It was so so hard...those early months..now it is not too bad..he is more independent, trying to walk, etc. They actually play together now.

But I sorta decided after him that I would do Three yrs next go around..it seems like it would be so much easier .

There is a vast difference between a 3 year old and a 2 yr old....3 yr olds act more like "big kids". They can communicate, and understand you.

so...if this happens to be a false alarm, then we plan on not concieving until after christmas.


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

that's neat bama. ds and the new babe will be 21.5 mths apart. i'm curious to see how this works out







:


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

The boys are 18 months apart. I think there are pros and cons to every spacing. This one, they are so close in age/development that they play the same types of games. They can share most of their toys and books and clothes. They are great friends a lot of the time. It was hard though, esp with the stupid c/s and then reflux and PPD/PTSD I went through. Without that extra crap, it would have been much more enjoyable. It was hard, and I kinda feel like i missed some of their babyhoods, but at the same time, if there had been a 3 year gap in there, they wouldn't be on the same page with so many things.


----------



## swedemom (Mar 11, 2005)

Fey: good to see your still EC'ing, im so jeolous i never gave that a proper go

Amy: how are you! hmm....no AF, we will see! lurk away, i understand that feeling of having a keyboard masher!

emmy: i looked at the pics of your little climber! L is the same way, that kid is dangerous. Hows the new (not so new now) house? are you still working P/t?

Bmama: have you tested!!!? how did the dieting go? i remeber you were all panicked and living off lean cuisine like meals? I did South beach for a while, and will start agaain soon

Grace: glad your doing OK, the house deal sounds amazing, but i can imagine doing it so fast will be hard, but maybe its like a band aid, better to rip it in one go? I thought about Titus on L's birthday (born same day!)

anne: congrats !! sounds like a nice place for the birth, how was Isaaks?

SA: i agree with Melissa, we also have three years, and there is plus and minus's to everything, but when i compare my friends who had the 2 year and us with three, it was day and night, matty could talk and communicate, no potty training to reverse, she was more like nice company to have when home with louis. so, if he does want to wait, try and see the positive side









heather...second trimester! amazing. the summer has been so nice here, and i do like the light evenings, but now that they days are getting shorter, i can start to feel how dark novemeber will be ALREADY!

Peru Michelle







HUGS Thats excellent you managed four kids, and learned a valuable BC lesson







hows school, are you taking classes in the summer?

spacing: and i can totally see davinas point about how fun it can be to have them all together, developmental wise. I think if i could handle short spacing, ie had lots of help from my mom or something i would love it, but i know i would be a bad stressed mom.

random question:
any AP (ish) moms who have toddlers and above who are stand-offish, not into hugging, kissing?

Louis is doing so well, we call him fat lou







he is ery mainly, and sounds like tim the tool man alot (i hate that show!)
he has walked since 8 months, climbs onto eerything, runs, but doesnt say ANYTHING, no GAGA, DADA...nothing.

I have a book thats really common here to read for kids when they will become a big brother or sister, after getting some books from canada on the topic, i see that these books are much more realistic, the mom doesnt use a bottle!








if anyone who is pregnant would like it i can send it (and write little translations of course!)

good night gals


----------



## swedemom (Mar 11, 2005)

and i just noticed, i need to change my NAK icon....cause i haent BF'd in ages...


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

aww nancy...good to hear an update from you!! now if we could only get pepper back....









no testing yet...not soon enough!!


----------



## hattoo (Aug 30, 2005)

Now I'm really scared about having this baby!! Sage will be around 20 months when the baby comes. I don't have any family nearby (closest aunt is 12 hours away - mom and dad & IL's are 24 hours drive). I just can't have another c-section, that's all. That should be easy to prevent, considering there are no midwives or doulas anywhere around this one horse town either. I don't even know what I'm going to do with Sage while we're in the hospital! Everyone keeps telling me, "don't worry, you've got 9 months". Yeah, well 9 months has quickly dwindled to 6 months and I'm still no closer to any answers.

We're calling my mum as soon as I go into labour and she'll hop on a plane so she's here when I'm out of the hospital but she won't be able to stay forever unless she decides to retire from her job, which she isn't planning to do. I know I'll be able to handle things. I do have a bit of a support system up here, but everyone will be working during the day and they've all got kids of their own so I don't want to be a burden.









Sorry about the rant. Can you tell I'm a bit stressed??


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

ds doesn't really talk. he can babble a few things and will sign for "more" "all done" and "up" but that's about it.

i have a theory.....
i think ds may be slightly behind where other kids his are due to spending his first 3 months in agony with undiagnosed GERD. does that make any sense? i'm mean, he really didn't start to do anything until after we got him on meds. he never smiled or cooed or any of that normal baby stuff. it seems like he just wasn't thriving. we really didn't start getting smiles out of him until 4 months! he didn't roll over at all until 6 months and he didn't start creeping until almost 8. he's always been really tiny too. he did say mama at 5 months but now he won't say it anymore. we read to him all the time and talk with him constantly but he just doesn't have much to say.









thanks for the comments on kid spacing. i'm hoping that they will be good friends and interested in the same things. my little brother and i were and we're 2 years apart.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

annabelle..same here. S didnt do anything until after 7 months...

he was just miserable for months..he couldnt do anything but survive.so once he got the appropriate formula he started to blossom. And today he took about 4 to 6 steps!! Woohooo!!


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

Gwen has thrush. Did I post that already? Just saw it this morning. It looks pretty icky, but found some gentian violet at the 4th place I went, everywhere else was sold out, how weird is that??? So, we are both pretty purple right now. Hoping we knock it out pretty fast. I'm feeling like I may have it in my mouth a bit from her open mouth kisses.







Ew.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Davina: so you have a goth toddler? black lips

There must be something in the air....Claire took 2 steps towards me. Then DH came out to the living room because I was shouting. She took 5 more steps to me and then 5 steps toward her daddy! This is my earliest walked so I'm impressed!!!

I will be back to talk about spacing.


----------



## Meli65 (Apr 29, 2002)

Oh, Davina, what a drag! Hope the gentian violet nips it in the bud.

I'm interested in hearing more about babies two years apart too since despite my great experience with having children three years apart, I feel like maybe we should go for #3 (_if_ we go for #3) sooner than later so I am one year younger. I don't know, it's probably all the same -- having a baby when crazy Danny is two would give me just as many gray hairs as waiting to have another baby at age 42.... does that make any sense?

Did I mention that Danny got up for the day at 5:50 today?







:

Hattoo, sorry you're stressed! All will work out for the best though, I'm sure.

My friend Mary just had her baby today -- her first was born in May '05, can any of you imagine being eight months pregnant now with a newborn coming next month? My goodness, I can't.

I went to my m/w's home birth picnic today for the second year in a row -- such a good time! Lots of nice families and many home schoolers -- and the cutest little one-week-old baby (besides my own) that I've ever seen! I was gushing about him, which I never do.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

:







:







:







:







:

Remember the fiasco when ds fell down the stairs??

we just got a $334 bill from Childrens hospital. Have no idea how we're gonna pay it..Dd needs to go to the dentist this time..aye.

have stuff for sale on TP.........anybody want a tye dye AI2 batik dipe? size L...hehe...never hurts to ask!


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

bama and davina
i'm still paying the hospital from my laporoscpoy 2 years ago







: i need diapers but have no $$.

hattoo-i have no idea what we'll do with ds when the new babe is born either. we may just take him with us as long as i don't need to stay that long. it depends on what the mw thinks.


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

bama, if you throw even $5 or $10 a month at a hospital bill, they'll stay off your back for the most part.

nancy - good to hear from you, though I'm sorry to hear that things have gone that route. I wish you the best with all of that situation. The new apartment is good - has it's issues like most, but we won't avoid that until we buy our own house (and then the issues will just become OUR problems.







)

yay for all the walkers, and boooooo for the thrush, davina. I had to laugh at the goth toddler comment, though, michelle


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

hey! nancy! what a fantastic thing to see your name this morning! i am so happy that you checked in- sorry though that things have been so hard. i guess that when a seperation goes "smoothly" that can be just as difficult- sometimes it feels so releiving to be angry and a little mean too. keep posting please!

i just looked at the time- i have to go meet a friend- good thing i told her that i have a problem being on time, cause i won't be.
i am still in ohio- i miss hilger soooo much today and the novelty of my parents and i getting along is wearing off. i'll stay with friend for at least one night, but lord help me till friday!
eisa is walking like crazy!!!

mcs


----------



## Kat's Mommy (Jan 2, 2006)

I found y'all









Work has been going well...Kat is getter better at daycare...that's about it!

Hattoo - I loved 16 Blocks. Great movie. I highly recommend it.


----------



## fuzzypeach (Oct 28, 2004)

Nancy, so glad to hear from you!! I'm sorry for your unhappy news but glad that it's going as ok as it can, and that Louis is doing well.

MCS, hope you're enjoying your ohio time!

Boooooo for medical bills. I have some minor ones of my own... and $2500 worth of root canal therapy that I'm putting off having done









Booo for thrush too.

Talking... Elaina doesn't say much. Kitty. Daddy. Hi. Everything else, she calls a kitty







She can sign for milk, potty, fan, airplane, sometimes more... and bite. Like a bite to eat, not biting...


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

Well, Dh paid the WHOLE THING. So that's that. Now I am scrambling...I only spent $99 at Walmart today, and that 'll hold us for 2 weeks. We already hadd some staples here, and I am going to get some chicken and beef on sale later.

still have to buy formula tho....that's $$$$$

And guess what
??? I found a source of clean goat's milk!! A lady milked her goat for me today and i got themilk. I gave schuy some now....Let's hold our breath, people!!!







:







:

I mixed a little in with his formula.....i hope he doesnt hurl it back up..


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

NANCY!







You've been SO missed, mama.







I'm sorry to hear about your separation.







Welcome back!

Sigh. I miss Pepper.









I got some video of Joey walking around yesterday: www.youtube.com/watch?v=5EotH8Yb_H4

Bama, you can see my dog in this video.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

I miss pepper too...and btw, i miss kathleen.....remember her?? she had a litttle downs baby....?? where is she??


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

OMG SA! she is so cute! wow can she motor around. Baxter is adorable as well.

bama-hooray for goat milk.







: that Schuy can hold it down.

and..........i mastered the fricken grafting stitch! my soakers no longer look wonky! this is only like, the eighth time i've tried to do it so you think i would have had it down by now, lol


----------



## ex-stasis (Nov 29, 2004)

no time now.. thread was hard to find!! but subbing...

nice to see you, nancy...


----------



## Karennnnn (Jan 2, 2002)

Hi ladies!!!!
Sorry I've been MIA. I remember on the pg boards I was refreshing the page a few times per day. Alright, let's be honest, every few minutes ROF!!!
I feel like I'm saying this every time I finally check in lol!
Anyhow I haven't read any posts as of yet but saw something briefly about hospital bills. I had one myself that we were waiting for the insurance company to pay. Finally they do and send US a check (I hate that). So we decide to put it into an account we never use and write a check to the hospital. I wait about two days to deposit the check after I sent OUR check which was dumb I know but I figured that it takes a few days for a check to clear anyway so what's two days? The sucker bounced!!!! They must have some sort of electronic thing going there. Anyway, I called them and they said it happens all the time. GRRR! But that's my hospital bill story of the day.
Anyhow, Shea is walking as of about a week and a half ago. It's been in bits and pieces but today we went into a store and it was a place she could really toddle around in, very open. So she walked around that entire place and now it's like she's been walking her whole life and all that jazz. Funny how it just clicks. A few weeks ago I couldn't imagine what she'd look like walking!
The other grown up thing she does is COLOR. It's amazing what an older sibling can do as far as setting examples. She first picks up a marker or crayon, PUTS IT IN HER MOUTH, then colors. We have the erasable doodler thing... I can't remember what it's called.. it's like an etch a sketch ya know? Anyhow she loves doodling on that too and still puts the thing in her mouth first. I'm glad markers and crayons are non toxic








What else does she do.... She's getting very affectionate with everyone and everything. She lays her head down and goes "Awwww" on people, the cats, and stuffed animals. Lately she's been carrying around a baby doll.
Loves music... The new favorite is Shipoopi from the Music Man. I don't know how many times I can take it in a row but it certainly keeps her happy when she's bouncing or dancing (another favorite thing to do!!!)
I have a few videos here in case there's anyone here who isn't on the list...
http://www.dropshots.com/gusssss
We're moving in a few weeks to be closer to dh's work. He'll be about 4 miles away from work where now he's close to 60!! We'll save hundreds on gas, and get this, insurance is $3k cheaper per year (different state). We'll be paying a little bit more but still saving money. It's also a hoity toity school system (or however you spell it) so ds SHOULD be pretty happy in school. We drove past the other day and my gawd. It's literally within a somewhat upper class neighborhood, huge houses literally across the street from the school. Makes me nervous, but the girls in the finding your tribe section seem to think that the area is friendly and not obnoxious!!!
I'll miss our neighborhood and my FAMILY for goodness sakes but it should be a good thing. We won't be so far that we won't see them, but we'll be on our own child care wise which sucks. I'll be able to do the same job, but it will be different because it will take me more time now. Instead of someone scheduling my appointments now, I have to do it. Sucks but it could be a good thing. I'm getting a small raise too so that should make up for it.
Anyway, we're on round 5 of Shipoopi and I can't take it anymore!!!!!
Take care ladies!!!
Karen


----------



## Karennnnn (Jan 2, 2002)

SA--just watched your vid. That was so cute! She looks so tall!!!! Are our babies really that big?!?!
Shea has a thing for soap too. I have this soap I really like by Caress, berry indulgence. It smells SO good. When we buy it, Shea holds it in the cart and will gnaw on the box and chew on it until she can get to the soap. It must be a baby thing!!!


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

For all the newbies , or those who werent pregnant with us, Karennn is our resident NOVEL writer.

She has a hard time writing any post under 1000 words...









welcome back karennnn


----------



## Meli65 (Apr 29, 2002)

SA, what a cute video! I love her little dress. What's in that bottle that she wants so bad? Danny was begging me today for the sunscreen ... what's up with that?

Here are my guys -- went to my midwife's annual homebirth picnic yesterday and I took this picture there:

http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a2...Picture164.jpg


----------



## Karennnnn (Jan 2, 2002)

ROF!! Very funny bama ;o)

A homebirth picnic!!! Alright that's the ONLY problem with my midwife, is that she doesn't have one of those lol... That must have been awesome! Wow, talk about being in my element if I was there, it might have been overload for me had I been there.
I think about my home birth every day and dream about it all the time.
Why, the other night I was dreaming of a home birth and two unwanted family members/friends were there. Labor wouldn't progress with them staring at me (of course) so midwife and I went for a ride in the car and the baby started coming because of the absence of the other people. Makes sense right?







Anyway the whole time I was screaming "I don't want three kids! I don't want three kids! What am I doing!?!?!" And each birthing dream ends the same, with that same feeling of the baby's head descending where I swore I could actually feel that the baby had hair (this was true at Shea's birth).
Anyhow I better shut up now







: (I like that smilie!!)
Karen


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

Thanks everyone.









Hi Karen!







Nice to see you again!

I still miss Pepper. And where the heck is Grace. Some nerve, spending less time at the computer.









Melissa, it's an all natural organic baby bath soap that I found at our health food store. It's really not going to hurt her if she DOES ingest it, but I really would rather her not sucking soap out of a dispenser.







:


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

Sharon Anne..I really thought that Baxter was some big furball of a brute...but he's little!!


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

He's 50 lbs. Which is probably smaller than you were expecting. But, he's not small.







I was raised with a teeny beagle and then a chihuaha and a toy poodle. I think Baxter is enormous.







:


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

if you click the link in my siggy there's a new pic of the boy as well as a belly pic


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

anabelle: I couldn't get to your pics. It just brought me to the sign in page for xanga. I'll check later.

I'm glad people are finding us over here. I do wish there were a few more.

If you need a goofy, laugh out loud movie go see My Super ex-girlfriend. Uma Thurman is a super hero and when her boy breaks up with her she uses her super powers to torment him. She is so neurotic that it reminds me of a college roommate I had.

Claire had her appoinment with the dietician. He confirmed that we are doing a lot of things right. She is getting a lot of good nutrition, but admittedly it is from the formula. What we are giving her for solids are good choices. He had to laugh because he was actually telling a patient how to gain weight. He spends most of his time telling people how to modify their diets so as to lose weight. He wants us to her calorie intake up since she hasn't gained weight in over 3 months. She loves green beans so last night (per his suggestion) we poured a little olive oil over them. She had to think about them at first, but then she devoured them. He also suggested we make our own cashew or pecan butter because they are good fats and high density calories. So that is on my list of things to do. Not sure what we'll put it on. I might have to go buy some rice bread again. Weird stuff. And do you realize that noone sells rice cakes around here? No, only rice cakes that are coated with either chocolate or caramel or cheese. So much for a healthy choice. So we have a few things to work on.

Back to the spacing issue. Jeff and I knew early on that we wanted kids and that we wanted at least 3. I had to finish grad school so we couldn't get started on it right away when we first got married. We had Maddie just as I was finishing grad school. I'm not quite sure why they are 2 years apart. My sisters and I are 3 -4 years and that worked great. Jeff's siblings are 3 years apart too. I think it was just the timing of maternity benefits at work. Maybe our impatience to hold a baby again, too. The birth control runs out and so why go back to the doctor for another year's worth of refills.... Age plays the biggest role. Jeff is 6 years older than me so he was already 32 when we had our first. If we chose a 3-4 year spacing and with as many kids that he would like to be blessed with the years keep getting tacked on. Now I know that there is a wide variety of ages on this thread and so I don't want to come off as saying that being 40 is too old to have kids. It's what has worked for us.

Anyways, with the 2 year spacing, the 2 year old was still pretty absorbed in their own little world that they didn't really notice the new baby. Only when they wanted to do something and mom was feeding the baby was it an issue. The girls have alwasy been too small to pick up the baby and carry her around. It is so fun to see them play together now. Maddie and Ellysia play so well together because in many ways they do have the same interests and about the same abilities. They are both into the same things most of the time. Ellysia probably gets into more things because Maddie shows her and reaches things for her. We really enjoy how close in age they are and how close they are together as friends and playmates.

ahhh, rambling


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

I'm glad Claire is doing better...we still have a lot of kinks to work out...we are only up to formula, which is probably about 80% of his calorie intake..., plus organic baby oatmeal, baby food bananas, organic applesauce...squash, corn and chicken organic baby food. And whatever he steals from his sister....which could be cookies, fruit, grapes, etc.









He has been screaming since i tried a little bit of the goats milk...he threw up several times last night, and screamed bloody murder at bedtime...







It may not work for him. But then again, he cut 7 teeth yesterday...all of the eye teeth, and his molars are piercing the gums. He is in so much pain, and i have no doubt that his stomach is sore from all the motrin he has taken over the last few days...and weeks, and even months... I will be so glad when he is done.


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

ooo poor Schuy








that sounds no fun. it's what we're going through right now so i can sympathize.

so far dh working nights hasn't been that bad. the dog and i got the whole bed to ourselves and she snores much quieter than dh









i'll change some settings so you can try to see the pictures again. lmk if it works


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

they worked!! he is so cute!! and your little tummy is cute...by the time i'm 6 weeks pg, i cant wear any of my own clothes anymore. My uterus goes into super pregnant mode or something...


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

thank you bama









so i just got done reading the potty training thread.....
i know some of you EC but that seems rather different than potty training a toddler. lots of moms on here talk about starting at 14 mths! ds can't even walk yet nor has he shown any intrest in the potty. should i even worry about it?


----------



## nfpmom (Jun 4, 2004)

Yeah my first two have 2 years between them and I didn't have to prepare DS at all, he just accepted it as normal because he was too young to understand... but 2 is a difficult age, so a 2 year old with a baby was difficult. I can see once they are older the close age will be a good thing... but DS at age 3 is now so agreeable I can see that this would be a really good age to bring in a new baby (for the next one)- so I think I am going to go for a three year spacing next time... DD, being a June baby is of course only 13 months now, so we have some time... I can't believe it because I feel like I have been either pregnant or in postpartum amenorrhea for 4 years now.... I'm acutally going to have to deal with periods for a year.


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

Anne, I tried ECing with Joey, but I'm not there during the day and it just didn't work out. But, I bring her to the bathroom with me and strip her bottom and stick her on her potty chair while I sit on my potty chair. If she has to go, she goes. If she doesn't, she doesn't. But she loves sitting on it. All smiles.









I think what I'm hoping will happen is that she'll just connect it (which, honestly, she already does.) and then start letting me know when she has to go.

Does anyone know the ASL sign for "potty" or "toilet" or whatever? I"d like to start signing when I sit her on the potty so she can start signing when she has to use it, you know?


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

I know...I was either pg or nursing nonstop for almost 4 yrs!!







:


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

http://www.mybabycantalk.com/content...5-43206808bcda

http://commtechlab.msu.edu/Sites/aslweb/browser.htm


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

Awesome, Davina! Thanks!


----------



## la mamita (Apr 10, 2005)

hehe i haven't started reading the toddler threads. MDC doesn't interest me that much anymore, so i just check my subbed threads to see what you guys are up to.

re potty training, EC, whatever you want to call it...we're doing it. we take breaks (like when he's sick or when i was babysitting for the gaggle of kids), but basically he is naked most of the time, i acknowledge it when he goes, i tell him to go in the potty, i put him on the potty whenever i think about it and hopefully he will make the connection. he's verbal enough that i'm not bothering with signs, he keeps picking up new words so i'm hoping he'll pick up the words for pee and potty soon. there's no rush, but i am looking forward to him being able to communicate and getting away from diapers.

it's so hot here....


----------



## la mamita (Apr 10, 2005)

piggybacking on my own post:
i just emailed kathleen to get her to come back and post. i hope we didn't lose more people!


----------



## PatsGrace (Apr 7, 2005)

Hi guys! I'm not lost, just not having any time to post right now









I'm painting the computer room, so it's been unplugged (gasp!) for a while.

Nancy---So good to see you back again. I'm sorry to hear about the painful stuff you guys are going through right now









Oh boy, we are in for a wild ride this next two months or so!







:







:







: We have to move out, put stuff in storage, and also pack for a month's stay (or so) at my sister's, plus a week's vacation in Hawaii, all in the next three or four weeks! We will be getting an apartment once the house is sold, and living there month to month while we look for the *perfect*







house to buy. We wanted to not be too rushed by buying right away once we sell, and possibly getting something we're not crazy about.

But, we can't afford to being paying rent and mortgage at the same time, so that's why we're staying with my sister for a bit in the interim.

Dh and I are getting all nostalgic about our home and our town now







We've been here for 4 years, and from our house we can walk to EVERYTHING in town. We can only hope for such a great location with the next place.

I'll try and stop back in a gain, but it'll be few and far between for a while. Carry on!


----------



## hattoo (Aug 30, 2005)

I just booked my flight home!!! To get the cheapest rates, I created some challenges to flying w/baby i.e. long layovers, lots of connections, etc. but Sage & I are used to challenges and it's a lot better than driving 24 hours!!

I'm so excited!! I'll arrive in Winnipeg August 15th and leave on September 2nd. Sage can go swimming in Laclu. I bought her 2 new bathing suits today because they were half price at Extra Foods ($5 each!!). Cutiepatootie.

Annabellee - If your belly and my belly were walking down a street together, I wouldn't be able to tell the difference! Even your stretch marks look the same! Beautiful. I still fit my pants but that's because I lost a bunch of weight and kept buying my pants too big. It's quite convenient for summer. I'm hoping to make it without buying too many more maternity clothes. My momma's going to take me shopping when I get home for some (I'm so spoiled
















SA - loved your video. Joey has such a nice, dainty walk compared to Sage's elephant stomp!

Meli - What handsome boys you have (I better watch myself, I'll become known as the resident husband-looker-atter)

Sage and I started another round of swimming lessons yesterday. It's everyday for 2 weeks. Swimming lessons = long naps and a happy mum! She just loves the water. It's been so long since we've been to the pool, she just went nuts yesterday. Screaming and splashing. It was adorable.


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

hattoo-thank you for the kind comments on my belly. Spud has swim lessons tonight. dh takes him so they get to spend good time together. he really seems to enjoy them. if it weren't so dang hot out i would take him to the pool during the day. as for maternity clothes, none of the ones from my pg with Spud fit. they are all hanging/falling off of me. i got a pair of jeans at kohls the other day for only $10!

re potty training-i've thought about letting him go nakey but i don't have the energy to be cleaning up after him. add the yucky teething poops to that mess...ewww. we've actually been using sposies because i'm just too ill to clean that gack out of the dipes. when he's pooping "normally" it's no big deal but this stuff is just discusting.

grace-good to hear from you! that is awesome that you will be able to sell your home so easily. no one still has any interest in ours. i'm afraid no one will ever want to buy it


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

Hattoo...you ARE the resident husband looker atter!!!









and Grace..!! GRACE!! the dipe is mailed..lol.

anne..i'll bet now that your sickness is passed, you can get some weight on you...


----------



## Meli65 (Apr 29, 2002)

Thanks for the thumbs-up, Hattoo! Nothing wrong with scoping out all the good looking June daddies









Good to hear from you, Grace! My goodness, you do have your work cut out for you. Good luck with all that (plus a trip to Hawaii, oh boy!).

Bama, 7 teeth! Poor kid, and poor you







:

Mamita, congratulations on kicking the MDC addiction -- that was fast. Keep on checking in with us though.

Sorry to be a goofball, but I have another picture to share, taken today at Miles' sharing day at the School of Fine Arts:

http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a2...Picture168.jpg

I get so few pictures of myself with the boys that I wanted to show you all -- and the other lady is, of course, my mom, aka Nana.

Finally, did I tell you all that Danny now throws his stuffed animals at me in the morning to get me to wake up? That boy!


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

I swear Meli...I could eat that baby up with those blonde curls!!


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

i love the curls Meli! so adorable









and the sickness hasn't quite passed. i've been feeling crappy the past few days. no puking but i have no interest in any food except doughnuts and orange juice


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hattoo*
Meli - What handsome boys you have (I better watch myself, I'll become known as the resident husband-looker-atter)


gee, I'd better get on the ball and post one of my DH...


----------



## la mamita (Apr 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa*
gee, I'd better get on the ball and post one of my DH...

post post!

i emailed kathleen and she is on vacation with almost no internet access, so she'll be back mid-august.


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

Melissa, those are two GORGEOUS little boys. you look awesome, too!!


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

Quick update - had the ultrasound today, the mirena is exactly where it should be, so that's excellent news. Also have a baseball sized cyst on my left ovary, but I've always had ovarian cysts, so not really a big deal. I remain amazed that I could have a cyst the size of a baseball on my ovary and not know, but the human body is strange like that, I guess! The one I had before I was pregnant with Sam was bigger than that, even...but I knew about that one because it started to hurt.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

good for the mirena! so the strings are just hidden up in there?? And wow on the cyst...i had several during those years when i was trying to conceive...

i tested today ( it was way too early, btw, but just had to do it!







)










will retest tomorrow!


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

yay Emmy! omg about the cyst though. ugh. do you just wait and see if it goes away?

bama, i think the suspense is going to kill me


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

I had to do full blown kidney cleanses to get my cysts to go away...once your body has an "out " for toxins, it wont store them in cysts anymore. the cycsts will be absorbed by the body.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

I'll be looking for the bama update tomorrow. That reminds me of Kathleen's constipation update. Her's was color-coded...

I will look for a picture tonight of my DH. I looked this morning, but Picassa was being very slow.

Ellysia just called me to tell me she was a turtle. Makes me want to be at home today. It's gorgeous outside, too.


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

it's nice in SD? it's so hot here it feels like an open oven when you step outside. i won't even go out to get the mail. even at 11pm it's still over 90.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

yep, its almost 100 here...and in alabama i cant imagine...there is norelief from the heat there...


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

still burning up...ds is drinking water now! he actually prefers it! i'm relieved. its all dh and i drink. for the longest time ds would only drink it out of the wb cap. that got annoying giving him capfuls of water! now he'll drink it out of his cup


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

It was 98 here today, 111 with the humidity. Hottest day in Boston in 4 years. We spent the day at the pool, and sitting in the bedroom with the AC cranked.








bama - pregnancy cured my cyst with Sam. It was huge and causing pain, so they were going to aspirate it. But, I got pregnant and it went away. The other ones I've had never hurt and just went away on their own. And yep - the strings just got pushed up there. Thanks, dh.


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

It's 6pm and still heat index of 104. Blech.


----------



## Meli65 (Apr 29, 2002)

Thanks for the kind words, Emmy









Glad they found that Mirena!

Ok stay cool everyone, esp. the pg mamas! I forget where you live Davina -- so hot! I just checked the weather here (8:00 pm) and it's 89 degrees, feels like 100. That's really hot for Cleveland. I'm glad I'm not on the East Coast thougy -- I don't miss summer in the city at all. Stay cool, girls.

I got a horrible, splitting, debilitating headache today, something that's never happened to me before -- I think it was a combination of the heat, not enough to eat or drink, and just being a little stressed out. Thank goodness for my mother -- she came over and watched the kids so I could collapse. I don't know what I would have done otherwise -- it hurt so bad I could only lay down. Dh went out to get us some more Tylenol and some ice cream, and we're going to chill out and watch Lost (season 1).

Bama, the suspense is killing me too


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

Would I look like a total loser if I went back to my hot pink hair?







I so miss it. I don't really want to deal with it as it's so much upkeep... but I feel so old and un*me* lately. I don't have any of my own interests or any hobbies outside of my kids... just feeling a little down lately. I know this is really random.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

omg Davina...do you have a pic of you with hot pink hair?? Must SHOW!! WE will give you an honest opinion...


----------



## la mamita (Apr 10, 2005)

do it davina! i want to see a pic too.
i think the world needs more hip, pink haired mamas.


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

http://x3a.xanga.com/c03a66137743570.../m47177636.jpg
http://x1d.xanga.com/e51a7a131623270.../m47177619.jpg
http://x92.xanga.com/0d9a40117323370.../m47177693.jpg
http://x56.xanga.com/833a7b130243270.../m47177736.jpg
http://x81.xanga.com/66aa4a177723370.../m47177764.jpg

Only the first 3 are of my pink hair. I've done it that color a few different times, it was a little longer here.


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

i have a bottle of pink dye in my medicine cabinet


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

is that Louie with orange hair?


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

I have fire red manic panic leftover.







Yes, that is louie. Our colors were always hot pink and orange. Hot pink is still my favorite color.


----------



## la mamita (Apr 10, 2005)

is louie your dh?
and i have to ask, are you going to prom in one of those last pictures? or is that a wedding photo? you look very young! both of you!

i like the pink.









and i was just thinking, bama, i've never seen a pic of your DH...are you hiding him from us? heh heh heh...


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

I love the pink! I could never do that, though. Work would find it to be highly unprofessional and wouldn't go over well with the clients at all either. Maybe a wig for Halloween.

I have a week off coming up here and I was actually thinking about getting my hair permed. It's hard for me to think that because the only image that comes to mind is me...in the 80's...with a perm...very tight. Anyways, the hair dresser assured me that it wouldn't be like that at all. So I'm debating. I just want something I could spend less time on in the mornings. Maybe I would exercise then.

Claire got up twice last night. She downed 6 oz both times and her diaper was soaked, too. I blamed the 2nd one on teeth and gave her Tylenol even though she drank the bottle without a problem.

Where are you bama? Are you passed out because of the shock of seeing something on your poas?

I'm testing in one week of af hasn't arrived. I'm hoping that we aren't because I would really like to have the next one in July or August. I know all of you suffering in 100F heat must be laughing, but DH will have a harder time with dealing with the older ones if he has a newborn who can't take the heat. So we'll see what happens.

May the judging begin...here's a pic of my DH
http://ipusheddadoverboard.blogspot.com/

I think he's a hunk....though I wonder about him with orange hair...I don't think blue...maybe green...


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

Davina, I really like the pink. Do it!
I can sympathize with the feeling old and "not me" thing. I need to schedule a tattoo appointment here for September, after all the August crazy traveling is done. A friend of mine that's in a few different bands around Boston just contacted me about playing a couple gigs with him, he needs marimba for this thing he's working on. So that might help, too. It's hard to be "mama" all the time. You start to forget your name.


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

Davina DO IT!







You look great with it.

I had one streak in the front of my head that I bleached out and dyed a different color every couple of days. The rest of my hair was usually black; sometimes red.







My natural color is brown; which is what it is now. Sigh.









I've been thinking of doing it again; a weirdly colored streak. DH might freak on me, though.







THe first time I did pink, I was in college and he HATED it.









An exboyfriend, who I coincidentally dreamed about last night, was totally into it though.


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

Yes, Louie is my dh. No, not going to prom... we were dressed up for his brother's wedding, it was the weekend after we elopedish. We were both 20, so we were pretty young.


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

Oh, and here's another post, because i just put this together.....

I've REALLY been wanting to peirce my nose lately. Same thing. I'm feeling old and un-me.

I'm trying to get a group of friends who'd appreciate it together to go to a screening of Clerks in Red Bank. Kevin Smith is going to be there.







Super duper exciting, and free! Woohoo!







Maybe I'll do it that night; with my Joe and my brother cheering me on.









Paul's going to shoot me.


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

Are we going through pre-midlife chrisisisis?? <--spelling ain't my thang

I had considered getting my eyebrow done, but knowing that they punch a chunk of skin out just puts me over the edge.


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

I told a friend of mine that the other day; we're having quarter life crises









She had worn a VERY low cut shirt to a function, and seeing the pictures later, she was a bit, um, embarrassed.







But, I really do think we're all in this together









Also, my best friend's sister just got her eyebrow done (looks really good) and that got me thinking about my nose again. Her opinion (best friend's sister's opinion) is that I would "totally rock" the nose stud.







:

OH! AND! my brother went out, spur of the moment and got himself a tattoo! That strengthened my resolve


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

but you know..as they say, it aint over til AF crashes the party! Its still early. will keep testing!









~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I am loading pics now of dh and the kids.

I have had hair in shades of red and brown...i did do blonde highlights once...but that didnt look so hot ...i just dont have the complexion for it..

My hair is mouse brown now. I hate it. I really would love to shuck out the $$ to go have it foil highlighted, but that would run me over $50. at least! Maybe $70...
And I have a hard time covering my gray. It is so stubborn. I wind up letting these chemicals sit on my hair for ever and stilll have gray hair showing...not f unny.

My favorite hair colors are rich shades of auburn...burgundy reds....orangey reds just make me look sick.

**Killing time typing while pics load...***** lalalalala

Y'all remember it was only about a year ago that i didnt even know how to create an online album!







I was such a dweeb.









http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/dixieb...?.dir=/57ddre2

It didnt load all the pics i had chosen...i will try to redo those...


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

well, I cant get the one pic o fme and dh together to load..i will try again later with shutterfly..

this is one of him and ds playing in the bed...

http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/dixieb...?.dir=/e456re2


----------



## la mamita (Apr 10, 2005)

davina, you eloped?!? ok that is officially 100 more points on the cool scale







details!
also, DP has his eyebrow pierced and they used a needle, there was no poking a hole in the skin and removing it...unless it was a hollow needle. hmm. now i'm not sure. either way, it was ok. takes a long time to heal and you have to be careful with pulling on it, sleeping on it, etc. i'd be wary of doing it while cosleeping still.

mclisa- oh you have such a cute family and DH! i love the family picture.

SA- my nose is pierced, it was a pretty painless thing and it is small enough not to be super-noticeable. i love it. i have my ear lobes, my nose and one of my ear cartiledges (sp?).

bama- aha, i did recognize your DH, i must have seen him in pics before. he and schuy have that family resemblence.


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

Yeah, they use a hollow needle to remove that chunk of skin... otherwise it is less sanitary and causes more tissue trauma or something like that.

Can't you read, michelle? I said elopedish.







We were engaged and not really planning anything. One night we started talking and realized neither of us wanted to have a wedding and that's why we weren't planning anything. So I say, "Can't we just drive to Arkansas and get married?" (Because you don't have to get the bloodwork and wait for that there.) This was like 2 or 3am mind you. So, we packed and slept for a couple of hours. Got up at like 8, called our parents to tell them and drove off. We were so freakin' tired. Got there at like 4pm on a friday and hurried to the courthouse to get the papers, found a guy who could marry us right then and rushed back to file the papers. The guy who married us had just gotten his license and was nervous... then he got all choked up reading the vows.







We got married on the back deck of a headshop type place. The guy looked willie nelson-esque with his looong gray pigtails and big purple lensed glasses.

It was interesting. I don't know what happened to the pics...they are around somewhere, but louie took them to work to show someone and they never got put back in the photo box.


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

Davina, truly, that is an awesome wedding.

I was engaged for a year and a half, and spent the entire time fighting with my mother over every single little freaking detail of the ceremony and the reception.

It was freaking HUGE; there were people there I didn't even know.

And I hardly remember it, because I was pulled in so many directions at once.









My brother and his girlfriend aren't "officially" engaged, but they're planning a wedding, perhaps as soon as next year. I think they're going to have the whole thing in my backyard. Which will totally rock!









Next time I get married, I'm eloping.







:


----------



## hattoo (Aug 30, 2005)

Hubba hubba Michelle!!









I guess I'll have to post my DH soon. I think he's a cross between Paul Newman and Robert Redford (young versions, of course).


----------



## fuzzypeach (Oct 28, 2004)

Davina, (like the pink, btw, go for it!) I remember reading about your wedding on your blog and was wondering if you happened to get married in Fayetteville or Siloam Springs? I got married here in Fayetteville by a judge, just me and DH, when I was oh about two months pg







When he still had his long hair. *dreamy sigh*

http://flickr.com/photos/elaina_pear...in/set-227916/

His hair isn't as long as it was but this is the best pic I have of it uploaded. While we're on the topic of husbands and hair.







I am desperately in need of a haircut, I had a cute one but it grew out as it tends to do and looks pretty awful now. We're just so broke right now, I don't want to shell out the $35 for my stylist and don't want to try anyone new... she always does a really good job...

Hmmmm, bama, keep us updated with your possibly pgness!

Emmy - glad your mirena is still doing its duty!

Mamita, thanks for checking in with Kathleen, I was worried!

Identity.... I'd like to take a class like yoga or pottery... just to get out and do something for myself, BY MYSELF, but again with the broke thing. Along the same lines I've been thinking about a part time job but it'd need to be an evening/weekend thing and something I wouldn't hate, and that's a lot to ask for. So.... meh. I dunno.

Good luck with all the tattooos, dye jobs, and piercings though! I expect us all to look totally punk by next month.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

engaged almost 4 months..and i had a pretty wedding, just like i wanted. I wore an ENORmous gown, and Dh still had mutton chop sideburns. I will have to scan a pic..







, oh, and a goatee.....ew! i hate facial hair!

I only did about 10 mins of pics with dh afterward, and then we had a rockin time with freinds we had not seen in AGES. ANd some we would never see again.

So it was good...

although i was starving, b/c they forgot to make me a plate of food, so all i had had all day was a bite of biscuit that morning and the compulsory bite of cake at the reception. I was sick and starving by the time we got back to my moms to change clothes. Other than that, it was great!


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

Yeah, all I miss about not having a wedding was the dress.







I still want a dress that I'll never wear.

Peach, we got married in Eureka Springs, IIRC. It was close.


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

dh and i eloped. the only person we told was my dad. none of our relatives knew until about 2 weeks afterwards. our mom's were pissed. we could never afford a wedding though and since my parents had a not-so-pretty divorce it would have never worked. i always wanted a wedding and thought it would be so fun to wear a pretty dress. i even had one picked out. *sigh* we thought about doing it for our 10 year anniversary. pretty doubtful though. i don't think anyone would want to come since we'd have been married for so long









so there's my unromantic elopment story.

piercings-i've got my nose, tongue, and labret done. i've had my eyebrow but a piece of luggage fell on my head while i worked at a travel store and it swelled up so i had to take it out. i also had my belly button done but i recently took it out. didn't seem to have much of a purpose anymore since my tummy is to scary to ever wear a 2 piece again. besides, ds liked to tug on it. my ears are all pierced too, 5 in one and 3 in the other. the bottoms are stretched to 00.

dhs'-all of you have lovely looking partners. i'll seeif i can find one of mine but i really don't have that many. he shaves his head and has a monster goatee. since he was going terribly bald he decided to take the matter into his own hands and he cut off his waist lenght hair. it was a sad sad day.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

annabelle...whats a labret? or do i want to know??





















:


----------



## ex-stasis (Nov 29, 2004)

I eloped too!! (sorry, was feeling a bit left out) We eloped after a 7 year internet and snail mail correspondance and after only knowing each other for 2 months in person.

Sorry... don't have time for more though I wish I did... I need to be writing my final paper for summer class while Istra sleeps.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *twouglyducks*
Yeah, all I miss about not having a wedding was the dress.







I still want a dress that I'll never wear.

.

Can't you count some jeans now that you've had a baby that you will never wear again???









DH is antsy to get out of the house. I think he is planning on taking a weekend to Minneapolis this Saturday if I can find a sitter to watch the girls while I'm at his sister's baby shower. I need to get calling on that. He really feels he does nothing but watch them. It's worse as a sahd because there just isn't the networking/playgroups available as there is for sahm's.

I work on my scrapbooks. That keeps me sane.


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

Weddings - well, mine was only 10 months ago and most of you were all around for it, so I don't need to talk about it.







I loved it, though.

Fun seeing everyone's handsome hubbies! Here's one of us 3 years ago...back when my hair was jet black and alex was way scruffier. mmmm, I like the scruffy. he still keeps it pretty scruffy for me. We were at one of his friend's wedding.
http://pic20.picturetrail.com/VOL23/...6/36372728.jpg

and a more recent...
http://static.flickr.com/53/183520199_3e8aa66c51.jpg

piercings - my belly has closed up twice (late pregnancy) and i haven't gone back to get it redone. my nose is still done (i did it with an earring when i was 13







) but i rarely wear anything in it these days. i really want some surface piercings (collarbone, mainly) but my piercer thinks my skin would reject it based on his experience with those. i also toss the idea around of metal implants, under my tattoo, for a 3D effect...i've always liked the way they look...but again, the whole rejection thing is a factor. for now i will stick to tattoos, i have enough to get done with that.

typing with left hand makes me feel wierd & sluggish.


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

Labret... that's the one b/t your chin and bottom lip, right?


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

nothing here- no tatoos, no peircings, no colored hair- but i think hilger is pretty pretty. i can't wait to see him tomorrow. really, can't wait- i feel jumpy just thinking about it. i can't waitfor him to see eisa walking too! i bet he will cry.
i was hoping to write more, but my mom just called for dinner time. can't wit for my own dinner time too.
but overall, it has been a pretty sane trip. aren't you all proud of me? i hope someone is, cause my family is not easy and neither am i when i am areound them....gtg,
mcs


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

ouch on peircings..i have holes in my ears..the standard earring holes..

me and my best friend dawn bought a set of gold peircing studs and each got an extra hole put in one ear when we were fifteen......we had to keep it hidden. We would have been in super trouble...









we were idiots, and didnt know not to take them out. So the next day , we took them out, and omg..the pain. I never managed to get mine back in I dont think...she forced hers back in and nearly cussed...and she was a tough cookie.

No tattoos here..although i have been tempted..but i am not a hottie right now, and nothing is grosser than a stretched out icky tattoo...


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

yep, labret is between your lip and chin. i have a cute little fake diamond in mine. it matches my nose stud









well..............
back from the 2 hour long mw appointment! wow. she is amazing. both dh and i got a really good feeling about her. she has over 30 years of experience. we got an u/s to check for the heartbeat. the baby is measuring quite small, only about 7/8 weeks. there was a heartbeat though and s/he was wiggling and dancing.







i have an official "measurement" u/s in 2 weeks to see if infact the babe is as old as we think it is. we have a picture but i don't have a scanner







: all in all, it was totally worth the 45 minute drive


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

good for you!! i love midwives!! I love the time they invest in you...

and good for the ultrasound!


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

mcs - I know that jumpy feeling well.







: Good for you for lasting that long with your parents - my limit is about a week, so I'm impressed!









So we bought a twin-bed air mattress for Cully's room....started putting him down on it for naps. Last night, we put him down at 9 and he stayed there til 2am. I was shocked! And happy to have lots of room to spread out in bed, but I also missed him. I hope he transitions a bit slower than that







:

I uploaded a bunch of new pictures from our most recent beach trip. They are here:
http://www.picturetrail.com/gallery/...807&uid=458414


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

We put Joey's crib mattress next to our mattress a couple weeks ago, Emmy. It's a little lower than our mattress, so she can't just roll over into me, she actually has to wake up and crawl on to the mattress if she wants to. She was sleeping better on her own over there, till like 4am! Until the bottom teeth started trying to push through.







Now she cuddles and tries to nurse all night.

Speaking of trying to nurse all night....I think my milk is drying up







I am so sad. I've increased water and oatmeal, I'll be trying to find some fenugreek tonight....but I really am not hopeful. Sigh.

I told Paul I"m getting my nose pierced. He said "That's against the company dress code." I told him to bite me. So now, I just gotta go do it.


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

SA-your dh is funny









emmy-love the pictures! cully is so darn cute!


----------



## ex-stasis (Nov 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SharonAnne*
We put Joey's crib mattress next to our mattress a couple weeks ago, Emmy. It's a little lower than our mattress, so she can't just roll over into me, she actually has to wake up and crawl on to the mattress if she wants to.

We just did this the other day... it's great. So much more room! And I've heard that it's good for transitioning to a bed because you can slowly move the mattress away from the bigger mattress.


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

Quote:

We just did this the other day... it's great. So much more room! And I've heard that it's good for transitioning to a bed because you can slowly move the mattress away from the bigger mattress.
Yup, that's the plan, slowly but surely.


----------



## ex-stasis (Nov 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SharonAnne*
Yup, that's the plan, slowly but surely.

















Not sure if it's going to work for us though... Istra has developed this weird thing about cracks... the other day she was pointing and screaming at a space in the couch cushions! she also won't step on cracks in the sidewalk. prolly she'll get over it though...


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ex-stasis*







Not sure if it's going to work for us though... Istra has developed this weird thing about cracks... the other day she was pointing and screaming at a space in the couch cushions! she also won't step on cracks in the sidewalk. prolly she'll get over it though...

















:







:







:


----------



## la mamita (Apr 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ex-stasis*







Not sure if it's going to work for us though... Istra has developed this weird thing about cracks... the other day she was pointing and screaming at a space in the couch cushions! she also won't step on cracks in the sidewalk. prolly she'll get over it though...









did someone teach her that elementary school rhyme: don't step on the crack or you'll break your mama's back?









we're about to make the drive to detroit to a protest against israel's war in lebanon and gaza. i'm nervous about making the big trip alone! eek!


----------



## Meli65 (Apr 29, 2002)

Cute pictures, Emmy! Cully looks so grown up. Is that your apartment with all the beautiful woodwork?

Danny is taking his first decent nap in two days and it's wonderful to have some time to catch up.

On the topic of piercings and pink hair -- I had my nose pierced for my 39th birthday because I'd always thought they looked pretty. I wore a little stud in it, and would have liked to wear a ring but couldn't get it into "gauging it out" or whatever they call it when you make the hole bigger -- I also knew it wouldn't last for too long and didn't want a big old hole in my nose forever! It was fun while it lasted (although I did almost faint on my way home).

I like your pink hair, Davina -- but if it were me I'd try something different just for fun. You have such a pretty face and look so good in pink I'll bet you'd look great in blue, purple, orange, etc.

Good for you for going to the protests, Mamita -- good luck on the trip!


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

hey..where'd my post go?? i posted a whole thing earlier!







:

well, here it is again..










but







has NOT arrived...

i will keep you posted!


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

Thanks, Melissa.







I had blue violet for a while, too, but it wasn't the same. Dh tells me I'm not that great with red hair either... he tells me that after I've gone through 75 shades of red.







I did platinum blond for a while too... that's hard to do and really hard on the scalp.


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

: bama!


----------



## Meli65 (Apr 29, 2002)

Speaking of platinum blonde hair:

http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a2...5/wfmu2001.jpg

(though most of the color has been trimmed off in this pic)

This was my favorite haircut and color ever -- in college I used to dye my hair blonde (a color called "Pale Lemon Yellow," eww!) and liked how it looked when the roots grew in, so I did it again when I was more grown up (I am actually newly pregnant with Miles in this picture). This time I felt like my whole head was going to burn right off! My face was white as a sheet and my hairdresser kept asking me if I was all right. It was worth it, but never again.

My hair was this short recently and it took me a good year to grow it to look decent -- if I ever get tempted to cut it again (which does happen periodically) I only have to look at my pool pass which is me, very pregnant with AWFUL puffy growing-in hair. That should cure me!

Woo hoo, it's the weekend!









PS I loved looking at all the dh's, so cute! But my favorite I think is Fey's man -- love those curls!


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

Oh Melissa, I like that haircut/color on you!

vent following:

So I was in Claire's Boutique in the mall today with Sam and Cully, looking for a bunch of cheap hair ties/clips/barrettes for Sammy. We walk in, and right up front is a little baby, maybe 3-4 months old, SCREAMING bloody murder. Purple faced, tears everywhere, body shaking...the mother is holding her on her lap while the 18/19 year old high school looking sales clerk (the only one in the store, I might add) is piercing her ears. They had gotten one ear done already, the baby was hysterical. I walked by and shot them a dirty look...as I found the hair stuff, they were trying to do the second ear and the baby started screaming even harder. I had to leave, I grabbed Sammy's hand and as we left I walked by and said loudly "I refuse to be in here while someone does that to their child."







: I know it was arsehole-ish, but it was just stupid. No reason for it. Sam was really upset, Cully was upset, *I* was upset. Sam said "why was that baby crying?" so I told her that the mother was having her ears pierced...we talked about it a bit, and Sam said "I don't get why that mother wasn't doing anything when her baby was crying."
Ugh, it just made me sick. The only exchange I heard between the mother and the nervous looking sales clerk was "does she take a binky or anything?" and the mother saying "oh, she's fine" and "oh, how DARE she!!" to the baby, in this sing songy voice.
Seriously, nauseous.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

OMG Emmy..I wish you had launched into a tutorial on how nasty those ear piercing guns are!! GRRR that makes me mad!!


----------



## Meli65 (Apr 29, 2002)

Oh, Emmy. I know how you feel. I hate that -- hate hearing babies (esp. little tiny ones!) cry and see them being blatantly neglected by their mothers.









Bama, you and your pg drama are making me a little crazy! (i.e. although I am not at all sure I want another baby, I do want that "am I or am I not?" drama in my own life). I am feeling a little randy this evening (a rare occurrence, sadly) and was thinking of grabbing dh later on and was idly wondering where I am in my cycle -- sorry if this is tmi but I just went potty and discovered some very blatant egg white mucus. So, to do it or not to do it? It's not like I'd automatically get pg, but if I did I couldn't say it was totally an accident. Hmm. It's 9:30 now -- maybe I'll drink a beer and think this over some more


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

I equate piercing a baby's ears with circ. Seriously. I KNOW it's not necessarily as bad, but it's still modifying another person's body without their permission.

Joey can get her ears (and anything else







) pierced when she's old enough to request it AND take care of it.

Sorry you had to see that Emmy.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

oy..

i was four when i had my ears pierced with a piercing gun...it was awful.


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

I didn't get my ears pierced till I was 13. And I'd been asking for it for YEARS before that. But I wasn't ready to care for them myself so my mother wouldn't let me. Mine was done with a gun, but it was done by a doctor. And it wasn't too bad. I didn't even cry.


----------



## Meli65 (Apr 29, 2002)

Oh, I'm such a dope -- so full of baby-making thoughts that I thought the mother was getting HER ears pierced while the baby cried because she was scared/hungry/tired. Ugh, that's just gross and mean.


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

people can be so stupid. it's frusterating to think how pwolw can treat their children with such disregard. ugh







: i'm sorry you guys had to see that emmy. i can't imagine it being an easy thing for sam to see


----------



## swedemom (Mar 11, 2005)

SA: i wanna see more Joeys TT, she is too cute

karen Cute videos







she looked super proud of herself. good luck with the move, moving away from family help will be tough ((HUGS)) but thats a big difference in your DH travel time

Melissa: oh my your boys are so cute, so different from when i saw them last (obviously) miles looks so grown up. so.....did you try for a accident last night??









anne: thanks for sharing the belly pic

bmama: wow, S has a real uphill battle with food poor thing







i missed if anything was diagnosed with anything?

heather: awesome on the trip home! and the swimming lessons, we did them with DD but regretted i didnt with Louis, which i think was such good 'one on one' time in the water like that

Davina your gorgeous! i think you dh kinda looks like emmys dh....cute!









anne: glad your getting good vibes from the MW, i think that was one of the highlights of my pregnancy

I also miss pepper
michelle (peru) : let us know how the detroit rally was! I have some friends from here who are stuck in beirut after visitng family in the summer









This week we start real sharing the kids schedule







they are with me 75% now, but as of today, we will have them 50-50. i kinda scammed getting mathilda last night, but when i drop her off it will be wednesday untill i see them







i dont know how i will cope.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

poor Nancy..............just stay busy and the days will pass faster.

No, He has never been diagnosed with anything yet. Although I am about to suck it up and do some allergy testing...


----------



## PatsGrace (Apr 7, 2005)

Real quick! Here I am, in all my vocal glory, add us!














:

This has been my mysterious side project









http://www.myspace.com/aaronjstevens


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

Grace...what did you mean?? was that you singing in yellow wings??







i'm a little confused!


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

Grace is the background singer... says so on the page.


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

Oh, and Grace... that pic in your comments of big titus and tiny other baby is great! Isn't it funny how different babies can be?


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

I see now..duh..i didnt read the whole page.

very nice music!


----------



## Meli65 (Apr 29, 2002)

Grace, beautiful music!

Nancy







That's got to be so hard. All I can offer is that my mother always says that you can get used to anything.

We didn't dtd last night -- I told dh my thoughts and also offered full disclosure re: fertility status. He gave it a pass, though this morning he claims he was just tired. Hmm.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

meli


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

GRACE!!!!!!!! OMG I LOVE IT!!!







I'm wickedly jealous, too









So that's where you've been hiding yourself....the studiio!


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

ds learned how to drink through a strw today!!!! we went to St. Louis for tax free weekend and ate at Panera. he had a nifty kids meal with organic yougart and apple juice. we got another laptop







(tax free) and then we went to whole foods!!!!!!!!! OMG! it happened to be right next door to circuit city! wow. i picked up all kinds of fun stuff. some tinctures, california baby soap for ds and some burts bees shampoo for me. dh got some tea and we also got organic cashews and granola. we are able to get lots of organic produce locally but i wish we had a way to bring meat back. that would have been nice.


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

nancy-







. i don't know how i could live without ds. you are a strong mama. sending you you lots of happiness vibes!

grace-wow! that is really awesome!


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

Guess What??

I just got back from a REAL DATE!! Woohoo!


----------



## swedemom (Mar 11, 2005)

bmama: haha, was it with anyone you know?


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

strangely enough..it was with my husband! but i sometimes feel like i barely know him b/c i never see him!


----------



## Meli65 (Apr 29, 2002)

Ooh, Bama, what did you do?

Still sex-less here, sadly ... although the mind was willing last nght, the body wasn't. I was pulling weeds all day and my back and hips were killing me! I feel like an old, old lady







:


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

yay bama!


----------



## la mamita (Apr 10, 2005)

i felt like an old lady too last night! luis has had a cold for the past week and has been running a high fever, like he usually does when he's sick. so he slept a lot yesterday but would only sleep in my arms, so i was sitting in a chair for about 7 hours total and then when i went to go to sleep, my hips were killing me!

the protest i went to in detroit was good, we almost got lost on the way there, luis refused to be in the stroller and i had to carry him and push the stroller with one arm--that was fun!, but no, it was really inspiring and a lot of people came out.

apart from that, my parents have been out of town for a week, so i'm allllll alone with the baby. one week left until they get back. things are going ok, even with a sick baby, but the house is getting somewhat trashed.


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

ok, sorry to hijack the thread but some things have happened this morning and i'm really frusterated.

so, we all had friends before we had kids. my friends, seeing as how i'm really young, still don't have kids nor do they understand all that i've been through. they got mad at me when i wouldn't call them for help when ds was sick as a baby. however, being in the depths of ppd, i didn't really want to be around people. i had such an enourmous task taking care of a sick infant that i didn't have time to go out and do stuff. dh was working nights and i was so stressed that i really just wanted people to leave me alone. i can't worry about seeing the latest movie of going shopping when my infant is screaming in pain and no doctor seems to know what's wrong. as things with ds and my ppd got better i was able to go out occasionally. things with friends got better. now with baby #2, i only told one friend via xanga, who told my other friend who is now pissed at me because i didn't tell him. well, he is the one who wigged out on me when i had ds thinking that i'm purposely ignoring everyone and totally didn't understand what i'm going through. now he's pissed about me not saying anything about this baby. well, hell, would you blame me? after seeing his reaction to everything htat happened with ds why on earth would i say somethingn about #2? plus, we don't like telling people irl until we're wellinto the 2nd trimester. i have a very high mc rate due to endo and it makes us nervous. we wouldn't have told our families so soon except that i was so sick i couldn't hide the fact. there still may be something wrong with this babe as it was measuring really small. the mw thought maybe i had just misjudged the conception date but i know we couldn't have dtd at the time she was suggesting 1.because i chart that stuff and 2. my mum was here and our bedroom is right next to the guest room connected with a door! there's no way we'd be bd-ing with her in earshot







so, yes, we're slightly concerned about the baby. hopefully on the 14th they can get a better image on the newer machines at the hospital. ANYWAY...yeah. my friends just totally don't understand because they don't have kids and i end up feeling guilty. but why should i feel guilty for having kids?!? ugh. it's all so frusterating. i hate when people are mad at me. *sigh* sorry for dumping all this here. i'm just frusterated and dh's response as usualy is f*ck 'em.

i have to go get ready for our friends dd's b-day party. she's 6 but she's totally in love with ds so it'll be fun


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

awe anne....our babies measured tiny too..right at first. they couldnt even hardly get a fetal pole measurement on schuy at first...but he's ok!

i am still nervous..i am out of tests...arg! no af yet!


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

:


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

oh anne- so sorry that your friends are acting like that. it was so nice to be in ohio where many of my friends already have kids- out here we have no friends at all, and in the city they are all nice, but a little freaked out too. it is hard sometimes- especially our friends who insist that their dog is pretty much the same as our baby. give me a break!

well, i keep saying "baby" but we have decided that it can't be denied any more- she is a toddler. a really smart start to a little girl. i can't beleive her! running and outdoing every skill everyday.

nancy- how hard. i was thinking and thinking about what melissa said- "you can get used to anything." I guess it is true, but till then it sucks. hope we can help till then- i'm sure her mom is right.

bama- how exciting! i just said to hilger that when our relatives come to help us move that we will definatly have them babysit. it has been so funny since i've been back- i feel so disconnected from him. some alone time would be just right.

grace- i am back to the slooowww connection, so i didn't listen, but i really want to. i guess i will at the library. how is it going with the house?

michelle- that makes me laugh about the stroller! i see that all of the time- kids pushing their own strollers. still great to put your other stuff in it though.

well, we went to the pool today and eisa is worn out. i should save hilger.....someday i will write a whole post....
maybe next year....
mcs


----------



## Meli65 (Apr 29, 2002)

Mcs, glad you had fun in Ohio! I really, really want to see you guys the next time you come.

Anne, that has to be hard. I know that when all my friends started having kids I was totally clueless and no help at all. I'm keeping you in my thoughts and hoping that you get some good news soon.

Mamita, you have no idea how happy it made me that you too have aching hips! It instantly made me feel like less of a decrepit old lady and more like an out-of-shape lady who pulled weeds all day. I hope Luis is feeling better, and thanks for sharing









I am in good spirits and googled "pregnancy at forty" today just for fun. Maybe dh and I should talk, or maybe we should just dtd


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

Bama... are you trying to say something with that coy smilie???


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

whew.....
the party was huge and ds had a blast. he was the youngest kid there but was still right in the middle of the action. he fell asleep on the way home and we were able to put him right to bed.
thanks for the kind words. the mw said that at this age all babies are the same size but after seeing how small ds was when he was born at full term i almost wonder if i just have small babies.
...although another online friend just had her 2nd babe friday and he was 9lbs! her 1st was only 6 (like ds) so i'm almost nervous. although, she was able to have a VBAC with him so it can't be that bad...right?


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

nope..not trying to imply anything......yet..









Anne...yep..my kids were teeny tiny, then became full term 7lbs 8 oz and 7 lbs 11 oz. no sweat!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

No time to write much.

Just wanted to point out that the threads with the highest posts are us and the June '04 group. Are the stars just lined up for that month or do we have lazy people that don't want to start a new thread for fear we would not be able to find each other like last time?


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

ds was really small at birth. barely 6lbs. he was 5lbs 12oz when we took him home.


----------



## swedemom (Mar 11, 2005)

anne: sorry about the friends not being on the same wavelength, i used to be one of those friends, and no i say sorry to my 'had kids earlier than everyone else' all the time for it.

Little vent here as well.
well me and the dad, we have little different views on parenting, but most of the time he gets swayed into my thinking (as being IM RIGHT







i usually can back up my POV) well, last night he said that Lou is constantly wanting to be picked up, which i knew, i put it down to late 9 month seperation anxiety, and that he has been walking 5 months now, and its no longer fun, so now he wants to be held. AND the big factor, that this weekend was the first time ive been away, im been with him all day everyday before, so of course, the poor kid when one of us leaves, he dont know if it is for 2 minutes or 2 days







so i feel its so important to make sure we give him all the physically attention / affection we can, were the dad thinks he is being 'manipulative







:

well, i have a nasty case of strep throat, for the first time in my life, so im off from work.

mcs: so your back from ohio now? are you still living 'remote' upstate?

melissa: i have so many friends here that didnt start families untill 38-39. i think the average age here for first time mom was 32, so i was a youngin at 28









bmama: CURIOUS!!!!!

Im trying to research and read on raising kids in a divorced home, but its sooo hard, you stumble upon too many sad facts and figures sometimes, then i just switch off and go into denial

have a great day mammas!


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

the friend situation has gotten even worse. i'm not going to post here but if you wnat to read my blog it's all there. i'm sorry to be such a downer. it just hurts to find out that people dislike you for having kids.


----------



## la mamita (Apr 10, 2005)

oh anne, how immature. my friends are nice but let me just say: they have NO idea what i am going through. i tell them a lot about how i am struggling and i am just *now* starting to try to call on them to help me out, like they have been offering. and i know that i have totally not been there for them, because shoot, life with a bbay is crazy and i know they don't understand that for me, it's a struggle to get a shower in, let alone think about calling someone back or remembering birthdays. i am making an effort, but i am also always using the excuse "i am with the baby" "i'm late because i was taking care of the baby" "i can't go because i have to watch the baby". i'm sad that your friends can't understand that and that they can't look past the fact that your life has TOTALLY changed. i know that my friends are supportive but they have no idea what my life is like.









nancy- eek! don't read research, honestly. there's so much right-wing, "let's prove that marriage is the end-all, be-all state for families" biased stuff out there on the subject of divorce. have you checked out the single parenting forum? and i'm pretty shocked that your exP wouldn't recognize that this is a stressful time for a baby and that it is okay to love on them a little bit extra. argh, i can understand that you would be upset about that. want me to come over to sweden and give him a non-GD kick in the rear?


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

anne, seriously, if your friends are that immature and selfish about the stuff you mentioned in your blog, I say screw them. I cut off a couple friends like that back when I had Sam, and my line of thinking is that I don't have time for that crap. My best friends are the ones that I can go for weeks without hearing from, or calling, but we both know that if something happens at 3am, they can call me or show up on my doorstep and have a place to go, someone to talk to. They don't view your child as competition.

Maybe I'm cold-hearted, but I say screw 'em. They want to act like that, they don't deserve your time and effort.

Oh, and Nancy, forget the "research". My daughter is a prime example of the "research" not being correct all the time.


----------



## la mamita (Apr 10, 2005)

haha emmy we cross posted! just wanted to say you are right on with this

Quote:

My best friends are the ones that I can go for weeks without hearing from, or calling, but we both know that if something happens at 3am, they can call me or show up on my doorstep and have a place to go, someone to talk to. They don't view your child as competition.


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

that what dh says. (f*ck 'em) he's coming home on lunch and we're going to start to try and figure out the day care situation. i do have a few wonderful friends in MI that i can go weeks without calling but as soon as i get home i call them up and we get together. (it helps that my mum can watch ds) one of them has a kid so she totally understands and her ds and mine like to play together. the other girl is just awesome and we've been friends since 7th grade. i appreciate ya'll's support. you are a wonderful group of friends and i feel truely blessed to be a part of our little crew.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

anabellee: isn't it when you have a change in your life when you find out who your true friends are. Someday they will have kids (and if they remember) they will know what you were going through. ps: did you buy more sticks???









Melissa: dtd! dtd! (everyone chant along now). Maybe next month.

Nancy: no knowledge here, just a hug and listening ear.

for all of you with piercing: wow...I have my ears done and have no desire for anything else. Yes, S-A, that would break my work's dress code. You should listen to you "boss".

af is due today. No white pants here (I weigh too much for white pants), but I did put on some brand new Victoria Secret underware.

Michelle


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

i forgot to say yesterday that i too was a big idiot before i had my own baby. i thought that i was understanding, but really i was dumb. ha!

nancy- yup, we are still up in waltons-ville-land, but because hilger didn't get a job, we are moving back to the city at the end of august (he can be a TA again for money.) he found a greaaatt apartment, but the woman wants to rent to someone who will stay for five years or something. in nyc? yea right. so, i hope that we will get it. it is even "affordable." we were thinking of moving to brooklyn so i could fit it with my baby carrier (just joking, but park slope is hip mama land) but we can't afford to live in a livable neighborhood. plus, on si, we will have a yard, place to park the car, ect.....
i am acctually looking forward to it. daydreaming of a childproof home.

eisa wakes
mcs


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

bama! where's the update! we're all waiting.

mclisa-despite all the protest, i still love Victorias secret. the body by Vic demi cup bras worked well for nursing since i could just kinda plop out a boob









mcs-good luck finding an apartment!

nancy-my only advice is this. i'm a child of a very messy divorce. my parents seperated when i was 10 and my mum found she couldn't make it on her own so she had my dad move back in. they still didn't care much for eachother. they had a very fake pretend relationship whenever people would come over or around the holidays. in truth, my dad slept on the couch for 8 years. i moved out when i was 17 because i couldn't stand how rediculous they were. i hugely admire how you and your ex are handeling the situation. i think it's onderful that you're trying to remain civil and that you both are so involved in the kids lives. major props to you mama


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

umm..did i mention that my DIVORCED parents are here?? In my house??? And sleeping in the same bed???














: I am not sure how i feel about it..








but still no AF. Still waiting..so no, i'm not torturing you, i'm just waiting too!

and i took the fam to the local tourist stuff...i think they hated it. honestly. They wanted to go!

maybe i'm just pms ing..

off to read about anne's woes..


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

anne...your friends suck . NOT you. The end!


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

thanks bama.








good luck entertaining your parents!


----------



## mightymoo (Dec 6, 2003)

Popping in, DS just started walking and boy am I getting tired of chasing him! Definitely in official toddlerville now.


----------



## Meli65 (Apr 29, 2002)

Anne -- try to stop beating yourself up (I just read your blog). Your friends are being unreasonable, not you. And it's really, really hard to be pg with a toddler, esp. a high-needs toddler, with no support -- you are totally justified in overwhelmed!

I suffered with depression very badly during my second pregnancy, esp. the first trimester and my m/w suggested I take six fish oil capsules a day and it helped *tremendously*. No bad side effects either -- in fact, is also helps with brain development. Check it out


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

good morning mamas!

i did start a thread about this but what are some good shoes for babes? robeez are considered "slippers" in the daycare world and we need something more sturdy. however, he refuses to wear "real shoes" so is there any comprimise between the two? so far people have said pedoodles, see kai run and preschoolians.


----------



## ex-stasis (Nov 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *anabellee*
i did start a thread about this but what are some good shoes for babes? robeez are considered "slippers" in the daycare world and we need something more sturdy. however, he refuses to wear "real shoes" so is there any comprimise between the two? so far people have said pedoodles, see kai run and preschoolians.

An AP friend of mine irl got her son Pedipeds and they looked really nice! I'm going to get Istra some I think, but I'm waiting to see if the co-op in the trading post goes ahead...

As far as I can tell pedoodles are just like robeez (though maybe that's just the smaller sizes), see kai run shoes are nice but quite expensive and I don't know anything about preschoolians.


----------



## fuzzypeach (Oct 28, 2004)

I got Elaina these pedipeds and they are so adorable!! Not that adorable is what you're going for, but perhaps the fact that they use velcro to hold them on and fanciness of them would convince your daycare that they are "real" shoes.

Emmy, that ear-piercing story made me sad







poor babe.


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

Those pedipeds are sooo cute!!! Pedoodles are cute, too, though


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

i have a friend who makes little shoes called pitter paws...i need to get her to send me a pic of them..


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

Seth has discovered the step stool, he will scoot it all over the house to aid him in getting into things







I've had to hide it LOL

He's been wearing ShooShoos for months, we love them


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

Sharlla - check out this picture of my daughter (several years ago!) She used to do the same thing.









http://pic20.picturetrail.com/VOL23/...67/6142849.jpg


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Claire gets into the foosball table and takes the balls from there (I've now hidden them). She holds onto them while she crawls this way she doesn't have to move her hands but just slides across the floor. Think old lady using a walker with tennis balls on the ends. Hard to describe. Maybe I will have to give them back to her so I can take a picture and post it on my blog. She's also discovered she can climb to the top of our little tykes slide. It's such a comforting sight to turn your back for 5 seconds and see your 1 year old perched up at the top.

gotta go, she's eating crayons again.

t-minus two days for testing...


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

i'm working on saving the images my friend sent me from her store, but here is the list of colors she has available.:::::::::::::::::::
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Pitter Paw Shoes -Handcrafted soft leather shoes for your child

Pitter Paw Shoes is a family run WAHM business which began out of necessity. I made the first few pairs of shoes for my son on my home sewing machine. Everywhere we went we generated plenty of inquiries about the unusual shoes. I began filling requests for certain sizes, colors and special designs. Before I knew it I was actually in business. This was perfect since we had agreed to my staying home in order to be with my children.
The entire shoe is made of soft leather. The soft soles allow baby and toddler feet to flex and move naturally, letting toes grip as well as encouraging strong ankles and arches. Besides being extremely comfortable for the child, they are really easy to put on and virtually impossible for them to pull off due to the gentle elastic ankle. I have heard time and time again from my loyal customers how their babies had refused to keep shoes on their feet and would not crawl let alone practice those first few steps with stiff shoes on, but with their pitter paw soft soles they were everywhere.
I have many different accent designs we put on the front of the little shoes, butterfly, daisy, star/moon, crown, dinosaurs, kitty, dragonfly, acorn, castle, the list goes on and on. I find great pleasure in working directly with my customers creating the perfect combination of colors and your unique designs. I've had requests for anything from custom tow trucks to gorillas to shoes that match special outfits. They also come plain or multicolored. Pitter Paw Shoes range in size from 3-7. I also make specially sized shoes for children who have special needs.
I handcraft every pair of shoes one at a time from patterns which I created. I have since given my home sewing machine a break and graduated to a treadle (foot) powered Singer!
If you are interested in learning more about Pitter Paw Shoes and their benefits or would like to place an order you can reach me, Tamara Thomas, via e-mail at: [email protected] Thank you!

Colors Available

•Lipstick red
•Maroon (ruby red)
•Deep blue
•Blue
•Lavender
•Black
•Grey
•Dark brown
•Medium brown
•Light brown
•Tan (Sand) Suede
•Medium brown Suede
•School bus yellow Suede

•Forest green
•Lime green
•Army green
•Celery green
•Turquoise
•Beige
•Orange
•Pumpkin orange
•Fuchsia (heavier weight)
•Copper (metallic)
•Yellow (crayon yellow) deerskin for newborn sizes

•I always color coordinate the soles of the shoes to match the body of the shoes. If you have something else in mind please let me know.

•Feel free to mix colors as well. An example would be a plain dark brown front and hunter green back.

•I have every color under the sun for the accent designs on the shoes. The color choices for the accents are not limited to the list.

This a general list of the colors I currently have available. If you do not see the color you have in mind please e-mail me at [email protected] . Chances are that I do have it; it's just not listed above.

Best wishes,

Tamara
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Designs Available

FLORA
•Jack-o-lantern
•Sunflower
•Daisy
•Row of daisies
•Acorn
•Snowflake
•Palm Tree
•Maple leaf
•Oak leaf

FAUNA
•Butterfly
•Luna Moth
•Brontosaurus
•Stegosaurus
•Turtle
•Horse
•Dragonfly
•Skull-n-crossbones
•Kitty cat
•Gorilla
•Monkey
•Witch
•Frog

CELESTIAL
•Sun
•Crescent Moon
•Star
•Moon/Star combination
•Saturn

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Shoe Sizing

•Size 3 fits 0-3 months (measures approx. 4 x 1.75 inches)
•Size 4 fits 3-6 months (measures approx. 4.5 x 2.25 inches)
•Size 5 fits 6-9 months (measures approx. 4.75 x 2.25inches)
•Size 6 fits 9-12+ months (measures approx. 5 x 2.5 inches)
•Size 7 fits 12-18+ months (measures approx. 5.25 x 2.75 inches)
•Size 8 fits 18-24+ months (measures approx. 6 x 2.95 inches)

All children are shaped differently and all shoemakers' shoes are sized differently. I included approximate measurements of the outside sole of the shoes. Please go by measurement if you are in doubt .

Please note that these shoes will wear much longer then the general age group they are listed under. Due to the fact that the leather gently molds to the child's little foot and because it is very giving it will generally grow a bit along with the child!
If there is a question regarding shoe sizing please e-mail me at [email protected]

Best wishes,
Tamara

I will post a link to pics in a bit...


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

do the pitterpaws have the soft sole like Robeez? his shoes for daycare need to have an actual rubber bottom. Robeez are considered slippers or crib shoes since they don't have a rubber sole.


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

Anne... that seems totally ridiculous. Could your ped. maybe say that he needs to wear soft shoes until at least age 2 for proper development? Just reaching here.
Otherwise walfart carries a couple brands that have super soft flexible rubber soles.


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

yeah, i think it's pretty stupid too. we're talking to a home daycare lady (dh is onthe phone with her now) so he may be able to wear his Robeez there.

as for shoo shoos, he screams everytime i put them on his feet. it's totally bizzare. right now the only pair he allows me to pu on his are his Bobux. even his Robeez flip him out. they are getting a little small though.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

hmm

I dont know. I used to run an infant room , and even the toddlers we didnt think anything if they didnt have shoes on. Especially when it was 100 freaking degrees outside. They did need to have something in the bag to wear outside, IF they were old enough to go play.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

davina..........WalFART???????????????


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

http://news.yahoo.com/comics/uclickc...uc/cbw20060805








For the times when you wished you had a great reply see above.

That is so weird about the shoes. Maddies's daycare wanted shoes so she could wear them outside at that age. I like the doctor's note route.


----------



## swedemom (Mar 11, 2005)

thats hysterical michelle!









Louis has been barefoot all summer, but does need shoes outside in daycare, they are outside 5 hours a day - canvas seem to work ok for him, but i dont know about when it rains.....rainboots just dont work.

they daycare is going well, he is there 3 hours at a time this week. when i went to pick him up he was eating, matty beside him, he was pretty happy.


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

that does seem ridiculous about shoes, unless he's outside.

So we are flying to Seattle tomorrow morning (our flight is at 6:55am







) and Cully had a 103 degree fever last night.







I don't know what the deal is - he doesn't seem to be in pain (ear), and this morning he's snotting a bit, so maybe that virus I had came back around to him. I was up most of last night just sort of watching him, I had him on tylenol every 4 hours or his temp just skyrocketed back up. He's on hour 5 now, and is about 99.5, so I'm hoping maybe he's coming out of it. There's no way I can't go to this conference, so I really hope he is doing okay tomorrow for the flight. He's wandering around the living room right now with his finger in his bellybutton, so he must be feeling somewhat normal.







Poor little dude. I hate when they are all floppy from a fever.


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

Emmy, can you take him to have his ears checked? My kids never act like their ears hurt when they have ear inf. It would really suck for him on the plane if it were a "silent" infection, yk?


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *twouglyducks*
Emmy, can you take him to have his ears checked? My kids never act like their ears hurt when they have ear inf. It would really suck for him on the plane if it were a "silent" infection, yk?

good call. will do!

(I put breastmilk in his ears last night and was gong to put a couple drops of garlic juice







: in there today, as a precaution)


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

i think we found a daycare! we're going to go meet with the lady and possibly start the transition next week. she's a RN and watches one other 3 year old boy. he is autistic but not violent so i'm not concerned. she has no problem with ds's diet as long as we bring his milk and diapers.

emmy-good luck on your trip. i hope culy does ok!

bama-still waiting....have you poas lately?

nancy-glad your kids are doing well at daycare!


----------



## swedemom (Mar 11, 2005)

Is there any other daycare moms besides me and anne? i dont think so.?

emmy: sorry about the fever, poor little one. 24 hours is a long time for fevers so im sure he will be Ok for tommorow, hope you can just double check the ears as davina mentioned.


----------



## la mamita (Apr 10, 2005)

me soon! i am going to start transitioning him next week. my classes begin sept 5th.

emmy- good luck with the flight! are you going to see grace there?


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

'bama where's the update?

I peed on my stick and got a postive!! April 16. So much for thinking we wouldn't get pg right away and wouldn't conceive until this fall. I told DH that he has some powerful swimmers. Our timing wasn't even that good, but close enough.

Now I need to get busy and call my new doc and get into the schedule.

Michelle


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

:




























: MICHELLE!!
how exciting!

I am still waiting,...No Af yet..i need to poas again...i threw up again this am and feel like crapola


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

Wow MICHELLE!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Meli65 (Apr 29, 2002)

Wow, Michelle, #4!! Congratulations!!! How do you feel?

We never did dtd (my dad arrived the other day and slept in "the sex room") and a friend laughed the other day when I told her my story. As she said, I guess that's your answer about having another child -- you're too tired for another baby when your dh is too tired to even have sex!









We went to the zoo today and I was spying on all the moms with more than two kids to see how they managed and how crazed they looked.

I was in the paper yesterday! I got interviewed for an article about the "breastfeeding controversy" and had been living in fear ever since that I said something stupid/judgmental/mean-spirited and it would be published. I had dh read it online at work and call me to tell it was okay









Anyway, here it is:

http://www.cleveland.com/living/plai...330.xml&coll=2

My quote is way at the end. Melanie *****, who is also quoted, is a local friend who I met via MDC


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

melissa - how cool! you did a good job









michelle - congrats!!! very exciting!







:

peru michelle - i don't think so, we are pretty booked solid the whole time we are there. Friday is the only day we have free, and we have plans for that, and the rest of the time I am in meetings.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

Good quote Meli!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Melissa: that was a good article.

Two isn't so bad. Three, you are out numbered. Not sure what to think of #4.

We are trying to come up with a creative way to announce.


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

MICHELLE!!! YAY!!!!!!!!







: Freaking AWESOME!









Bama.....TEST AGAIN!









Melissa, great job on teh article!









Nancy, I'm "sort of" a day care mom. My mother still watches Joey every day while I work.









I've been reading, but not posting much. We got a new office, we have to sign the lease (it's in attorney review) and then we get the keys as of 9/01! So I've got a ton of packing and whatnot to do. Sigh.







Because I don't have enough to do already, right?









It's further away frommy mom's house, but it's closer to where we eventually want to move, so YIPPEE! Plus, it's not my attic. So that wins bonus points, anyway.









Emmy have a safe trip!


----------



## Kat's Mommy (Jan 2, 2006)

I'm a daycare Mom. Kat has been there for a month now...and has only just begun to "transition". She actually ate her lunch yesterday







...she had been surviving on cookies and crackers these past few weeks (refusing to eat).


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

yay Michelle!!!!!!!!!!!!
















come on bama! i'm going on a small trip tomorrow and will be mia. the suspense will surely drive me nuts.

great quote Meli!

SA-how exciting about your new office. i hope it goes smoothly


----------



## la mamita (Apr 10, 2005)

I opened the page and saw all the congrats michelle and i thought, wow! what did i do?? hehehe

CONGRATULATIONS SD MICHELLE!!!














that is wonderful!

melissa- awesome quote! and i saw that you live where some relatives of mine live!! sometime in august i should be heading down to visit them and we definitely should get together.

everyone is so fertile. i'm impressed.


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

so, when should you be concerned that your child isn't talking? ds says nothing. he babbles inconsistantly and will scream like no tomorrow whether happy or sad. he used to say mama or dada but not any more. they may come out occasionally while babbling but i can't remember the last time he said mama in connection with me. everyone elses kids seem to be talking but mine. i read to him. we keep the tv off most of the day. when he does watch it's just baby einstein or a disney movie. he can sign for more and food though. should i cut back on signing to help develop his language skills? i'm getting kind of worried. he does understand directions. if you ask him to shut the drawer or give you something he will. it just seems weird to me. any suggestions?


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

don't worry about it. sam didn't say two words til she as about 20 months, then one day she just started speaking practically in full sentences. My neice was the same way, except she was 24 months, and at age 3, she's got the vocabulary of a 6 year old. My brother in law was *5* when he started talking, and he's a genius - literally. Mensa guy.

I'd say if he can hear and understand you fine, i wouldn't sweat it until he's around 2...but that's me. you may be more comfortable looking into it, it just depends on your comfort level.


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

that's reassuring emmy. i guess it's just weird because of the other kids his age that we know, he's the only one that doesn't talk. he seems to get along fine without it though but then again, understand his signs and gestures. i'm worried that he may get frusterated in daycare. dh and i were both early talkers, speaking 2-3 word sentences by 12 mths. i guess that's why our families assume Spuddy should be talking by now.


----------



## fuzzypeach (Oct 28, 2004)

Congrats Michelle! Wishing you a happy and healthy nine months, mama!!!!


----------



## la mamita (Apr 10, 2005)

anne- when he does babble, does he seem to make sounds ok? like varying sounds, stuff that sounds like conversation. the signs are good, but i would get it checked out if he seemed like he wasn't making sounds. the baby (20 months?) i was babysitting sounds very much like isaak--he understands speech and can communicate a couple things with signs and noises, but he doesn't have any variation in his speech and i think he might be unable to produce some of the sounds (and you can hear when he does try to say things that it doesn't sound like words, it doesn't sound conversational)..he just says ahhh. if this sounds at all familiar, i personally would ask the pediatrician or the early invention specialist.


----------



## Meli65 (Apr 29, 2002)

Wow, you guys are all so sweet







Thanks! That quote was from my best self, the one I try SO hard to be









Oh, Mamita, it's meant to be! I would so love to get together with you and Luis -- you have an open invitation whenever you are in Ohio (as do all of you June mamas!).

Anne: I agree that it's nothing to worry about. Dan doesn't say anything either (except every now and again he babbles something that sounds like it makes perfect sense, like when he was looking at a picture and said, "That's me." But even he is not that much of a genius







) Miles didn't say anything until after he turned two, enough so that I was starting to get concerned but it was just his way.

We've planned a last minute vacation -- we got invited to Shelter Island which is a swanky island off the coast of Long Island, a lo-o-o-ong way from here. We're going to stop and see friends in PA the first night, then spend a couple days in Jersey and even go into the big city with the kids (locals please advise!) before we make the final push to Shelter Island. And then we'll drive home all night like we did after Hilton Head. Whooppee!! I am thrilled to be going back east after so long









Emmy: Good luck with that plane trip. Oy! I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

Melissa, when will you be in Jersey?!?! We are SO getting together!!!







What types of things would you like to do in the city? I'm full of suggestions.









Anne, Joey doesn't talk at all either. I think she MIGHT have said "cat" today and my mother swears up and down she said "banana" the other day, but she's yet to replicate either word again, so chances are it was just babble that sounded like words.







I wouldn't worry at all as long as everything else seems normal developmentally. My nephew is 20 mos old and he isn't verbal at ALL. But, again, he's totally normal, so the speech thing isn't a big deal.







Relax (easier said than done, right?







)


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

another BFN







:


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

this is all reassuring. it just seemed odd that he went from saying things to not and just relying on signs.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

looks like AF may have just arrived...will let ya know in the am...














:







:







:


----------



## swedemom (Mar 11, 2005)

bmama: HUGS

Michelle! wow, congrats, congrats congrats!!! let us know how you decide to annouce.

Melissa: i love the quote, and wtg on the upcoming holiday. is it alot of driving time?

peru michelle: love the quote in your siggy btw

anne: Louis is as quiet as a mouse. He dont shake his head no or anything. he does no the meaning of the word no, and will listen, can follow some commands like, get your shoes, or go get in your stroller, so im not so worried.









Louis will eat at daycare today, with me there, its going so well, but i think its usually after transition that they start to react more, novelty of new toys and kids wears off. the worse is that its coming at the same time as the seperation, so saying bye bye, and him not knowing if that means mom is going for a few hours or a few days









have a nice day mammas!
(and check out my new icon, a one parent co-sleeper....i love MDC!)


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Anne: I'm with one of the others in thinking that it is odd that he seemed like he was saying a few words and now isn't. My girls are all talkers. (Claire said "Good Night!" the other night before bed.) If you are concerned I would get him screened. Around here we would do the Birth to 3 program. Talk to you doctor and see what's available. It might just be the signing works for him right now.

DH and I went to a James Taylor concert last night. He really likes the music and I've been able to listen to it because of him. I was one of the young ones there. There were some 50's and 60 year olds reliving the past there. Have you ever seen a 60 year old at a concert? Very funny to see them holding their lighters up and swaying to the music.

For announcing to family and friends we were thinking of lining the girls up on our kitchen chairs and leave an empty one next to Claire. Or I might have a big sign that says "April" on that chair. I might help people out by having the girls wear their shirts from Granola Threads that say "I'm the BIG Sister". I need to get another shirt ordered soon if I'm going to do that.

For telling or parents and siblings, I'm not sure what we are going to do. Last time it was Halloween so Maddie and Ellysia showed up in their costumes and when they took them off the shirts were underneath. It's right around Easter when I'm due so I'm thinking maybe we can do something about the Easter Bunny/Basket idea.


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

If you have a chair labeled April, everyone will think that's the baby's name.







Maybe, "...to be filled next Spring" or something... but cute.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Oooh, good idea, Davina. That would be bad for every to think the kid is "April" and then turn out to be a boy. Hard to explain to him.

oh 'bama! where are you? Did the nasty lady find you????


----------



## Meli65 (Apr 29, 2002)

Quote:

Have you ever seen a 60 year old at a concert?
Dh and I went to see Kid Rock the summer before we conceived Miles -- I asked a young girl who was handing out beer bracelets if there was anyone there older than me -- she said (very seriously) that the only other one she'd seen was an old man with a cane!

Bama







That's got to stink, whether you decided you want another baby right now or not. Oh, that 2-week wait!

SA, will your boss let you off of work?







We're going to bein Jersey the early part of the week before Labor Day -- I'm just thinking to take the kids into the city one day for a few hours, ride the subway, get a Gray's Papaya, etc., and maybe go to the Children's Museum, although I don't even know where it is. What do you think? I CAN'T WAIT!!!

Oh, Nancy, it is a lot of driving. 500 miles from here to NYC. But that's why we have the minivan


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

for sure

ugh.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *la mamita*
I opened the page and saw all the congrats michelle and i thought, wow! what did i do?? hehehe


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

oh 'bama!!!! Hugs out to you. May is your month.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

well, we werent really trying. We just took three chances in a row, and then i was fertile!









we will try for real next spring..when he is closer to two.


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

Quick update: due to today's circumstances, we did not get on a plane to Seattle today....after much incompetence from American







: Airlines, who I will *never* fly again, regardless of how much I have to pay another airline, we are home and have to get up at 3 am to get to the airport an hour away (not Disaster Logan) and get out to Seattle on a 7am flight.

Suffice to say that when the airline calls you on the way to the airport to tell you your flight has been cancelled but they have put you on another flight, out of another airport an hour away, with GUARANTEED TICKETS, and you get to that airport, check in fine, check your luggage, and get to the GATE to find out that you, in fact, do NOT have guaranteed tickets...oh, and then you have to wait for an hour in baggage claim hoping someone managed to get your bags off the plane...OH, and your infant has a 103' fever and is REAL pissed off about the day HE'S having....

good times.

And when we got home, I called the dr and turned right around and went in to see them, only to wait for an HOUR in the waiting room, and have them tell me to give him some children's motrin to make him comfortable, and to "wait it out".

Yeah, that's what I thought, and what I said on the phone.
Thanks, arseholes.

I'm going to go drink now. Hopefully I'll be able to get on a plane tomorrow. Did I mention we have to be up at 3am to get to the airport to make the flight? Yeah. We were up at 4 this morning.

I hate people that want to blow sh*t up because they hate their lives. They can all burn.








:

/tantrum


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

so sorry Emmy. It was scary seeing that on the news. Glad you're safe..

Storming cats and dogs here..gotta turn the pc off..


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

Quote:

Oh, you goose, you should've posted for the June mamas to see! You look smashing, I love it!








Duh, Fey just posted this comment on my blog. I overdyed my hair hot pink... kinda highlighty looking now. I like it. Thinking of doing something similar permanently.
Here are the pics.
http://x02.xanga.com/604a533a5953171.../b48112501.jpg
http://xc4.xanga.com/05aa54075963071499220/b48112507.jpghttp://xc4.xanga.com/05aa54075963071.../b48112507.jpg


----------



## Meli65 (Apr 29, 2002)

Oh, Davina, I LOOOOOOOVE it. What does Paris Hilton say? "That's hot!"

Emmy, that sucks so bad







Wow, what a day, really ... what a couple of days. I don't even know what to say! How terribly frustrating.

I just learned from a doula friend that fertility doesn't just drop off after age 40, it PLUMMETS ... so, as she says, the decisions might be made for me if I don't hop to it. Hmm.

Am hoping Danny sleeps tonight -- for reasons unknown, last night he was up from 12:30 - 4:30 !!! Gah.


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

Emmy, that stinks. I hate that the media is running away with this thing... as usual.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

I did my hair that color once...it was an accident!







i was about 14. it was cotton candy pink..in a metallic kind of way...with a little purple thrown in!

not good.

i need to do something for me....i dont know what!


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

you can get your nose pierced iwth me









Melissa, did I miss your reply? When will you be in Jersey? I'll come see you guys, if you like.










Joey's going through a smattering of reallly restless nights and wanting to be attched to the boob all night long. Must be teeth. Only a few more on the bottom and this teething nightmare will be over. For a while, anyway.









Emmy, freaking ick. I'll never fly American again either, to assist your protest.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

oh Emmy! Well, it's late enough today that hopefully you are en route and either at Seattle or probably flying over my head at this time.

Davina: love the hair. I just couldn't carry that look and color. Love it!

Melissa: dtd. dtd. It really is fun to have the kids that close together. They grow up having playmates, etc. In the words of your friend: hop to it!

Claire got up at 10:30 and 1am for bottles. I hope she outgrows this stage in the next 6 months. It will be very long to have a newborn and her up to eat all night long.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

gross question...what do you do when you get a cold and you have a nose stud??? EEEWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!

my car is in the shop. hopefully it wont cost a freaking fortune.

AF is not so bad this time...It nearly killed me this time.

Does anyone break out right before their period?? I break out like almost acne like bumps, but they're not on my face, more like in my bikini area, and sometimes my upper thighs or belly. This started after Schuy turned 6 months, and now it has gotten so that the old ones are leaving dark scars, and the new ones pop up beside them. Its bothering my self esteem now, it just wont go away!


----------



## Meli65 (Apr 29, 2002)

Bama, right before (like, seconds before) I got my nose pierced I blew it long and hard, because I didn't know when I'd be doing that again! I found that it healed pretty quickly though, so it was never an issue for me. What did bother me about it though was when it would get caught on a towel or whatever -- ouch!

SA, I _am_ hoping to see you, I think I mentioned that we're going to be in Jersey the first half of the week before Labor Day. Oh yes, I'm sure I did, because I asked you what I should do with the kids in the city! I think I need to go check out "In Your Tribe," too, I'm sure I've seen that question asked before.







Anyway, I'll contact you via MySpace once our plans are more firm-- I'm still in the middle of deciding who to contact and try to see during our couple of days there ....

I talked with dh last night about #3 and he was basically all for it -- I don't think he is dying for another baby, but he does enjoy family life and our cute boys, and it seems like his attitude is that if it makes me happy (and doesn't really affect my health, please no more sciatica or thrush if it happens again!), why not?

Now, I don't want to get all caught up in ttc just for the sake of it because I've found in the past that it becomes all-consuming. Of course, watch me, next week I'll be taking my temps again ....


----------



## tuppence (Feb 18, 2005)

Congrats Melissa!!!

Okay, have y'all noticed how many of the babes had a fever issue in the last week or so? Mine just had a nasty bout of fever for 24 hrs which was so upsetting. And it came out of nowhere; we couldn't figure out what was causing it, but maybe it's something that happens around this age?


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

i'm back from a mini break to KC to visit a fellow xanga mama. it was wonderful. ds so enjoyed the company of her kids (dd13mths and ds28mths). he was such a different baby. he walked the whole time we were there! i was stunned. it's like he's known how the whole time but only did it because other kids were. goofy boy.

re nose blowing-when i'm sick or have allergies real bad i either just take it out or put a small hoop it. ds can't pull it and it's easier to deal with.

emmy-that sucks. i'd be pissed too. good luck with your next flight.

right now i'm tired and we have to meet with the possible daycare person in the morning....


----------



## la mamita (Apr 10, 2005)

i've never had a problem blowing my nose w/ the piercing. my piercing doesn't have that metal backing like an earring tho, it's all one piece of metal in an L shape.

emmy- oh lord, what a nightmare! i hope the next flight attempt goes well.

luis had a fever too today.
cute hair davina!

he woke up, i gtg


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

Who waxes? yep..i mean besides your legs. I am tempted to try ...tempted. not sure i can handle it.

I mean really..i gave birth TWICE with no drugs, right? surely i can handle a little hair being yanked out?

i found a new site, and all sorts of stuff is discussed there! and now i am curious...i wanna try something different.


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

: Bama, you kill me.

I waxed. It really wasn't that bad. The first time was harder than subsequent. I REALLY liked the effects and so did DH







I stopped when I got pregnant and haven't had it done since.

Maybe I should, though. Might make me feel, ya know...sexy again.









Well, that and a nose piercing







:

ETA: Melissa, sorry! I must have missed your original reply! I'll wait to hear from you on myspace. Oh, and my number one thing to do with kiddoes in teh city is the Museum of Natural History and number two is anything in Central Park.







Give me some ideas of stuff you guys enjoy and I'll point you in the right direction if I can find it


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

hmmmm what would make me feel sexy?

losing 20 lbs by november(my goal!)
waxing...feeling all the cool breezes in my nether regions








sexy new lingerie for my newly skinny and hair free self
ummmm........
ooh, to have all my stretch marks magically disappear..









you get the idea


----------



## hattoo (Aug 30, 2005)

Bama, you're a dirty girl!!








I sugared once and it hurt like H-E double toothpicks, but I'd do it again. I'd recommend having it done by someone who knows what they're doing though. I tried myself once; started with my armpits and they ended up bleeding so I just gave up.

Michelle - Big time congrats!!! 4 kids will be quite an adventure (as if 3 isn't already!!). Amazing instincts the little ones have, non? (i mean Claire, btw)

Emmy - I really hope you got on a flight without much more hassle. I'm flying out of here Monday afternoon and am glad to live in Canada. There are heightened security measures but I have a feeling the terrorists aren't looking to bomb anything up in High Level, AB/pop. 4200. I've got my fingers crossed for you.

Annabellee - about all your friend drama: I'm with whoever said to f&#k 'em. I know it's hard to just let go of friends, but they're being awfully selfish and you have a high need toddler to care for, that's enough. You don't need to be mothering friends. I'm older than you and so are my friends but most have already had their kids and forgotten what babies are like, or are childless. I felt like I was trying to fit a round peg in a square hole. They'd insist we come to a party, say it'd be fine for the baby to sleep over and then blast music at 2 am. I didn't want to be the one telling them to turn it down, but c'mon. 30+ adults should really know better. It's pretty frustrating. Since we moved and I've made friends with a lot of moms of babies Sage's age, life has been more relaxed. You've just got to find your niche.









Sorry to go on and on, but my cousin was just here for the week from Lake Louise. I was checking in, but no time to post. We went camping (her, me and Sage) on Great Slave Lake over the long weekend. It was so nice.
Sage and I'll be on holidays for the next few weeks, so I probably won't be online much. Hope everyone has a great August and we'll be back!!


----------



## swedemom (Mar 11, 2005)

bmama: yes, go professional for waxing in those areas, then its fast...highly recomend.

SA: congrats on the office move, work in the house must be mentally a challenge, especially your OWN buisness.

mmm, im having such issues with matty. she gets angry, and cant express any other way but scream and run. i feel like ive failed her somehow...last night she pee'd in the bed, not while asleep either.....just pee'd ON her bed.









Louis has done well all week at daycare, there isnt so many kids now as its still holiday time, so i hope he doesnt get overwhelmed next week when they all start. There is 21 kids, 6 workers. Kids must be 1 to start and stay there untill 6 (school doesnt start untill 7 here)

hope everyone has a nice weekend
AND you too emmy, whereever you have ended up, ill also boycott AA


----------



## la mamita (Apr 10, 2005)

haha, nancy are you suuuuuuuuuuuure you can give up flying AA? i know you love to fly








and sounds totally normal for a little one to act out when there's a big change.









waxing- yikes, only done my eyebrows. i'd like to do it theoretically because shaving is a PITA and i prefer to be cleaned up, when i'm getting action (haha, not now!). LMK if you do it and how much it hurts. i'm afraid.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

That's so funny about the waxing because just yesterday I was thinking it would be nice to "have a breeze" down there.

I've never waxed before. Razor burn only here.

I have this next week off to goof around!!! I'm trying to get some pictures put away into albums. The girls love looking at them that way. We're going to try to get to Omaha if the weather isn't too hot. We want to go to the zoo and maybe check out Whole foods. We'll also be going to the local county fair. Lots of fun.


----------



## Meli65 (Apr 29, 2002)

I've been waxed and would say to definitely have it done by a pro, and be careful of doing it "down there" when pg because in my experience it is MUCH more sensitive







:

In the meantime, my trusty old electric razor that I was so fond of during my pregnancy does a decent job.

I'm feeling frazzled today -- the whole #3 discussion has left me feeling a little dizzy, to tell you the truth, and I am about to take on my new church because they are hell-bent (so to speak) on developing all the woods behind it in order to get money to fix the roof, etc. I think it is a terrible idea, from the environmental implications to the complete disregard for consensus-building ... I plan to speak up during announcements in church tomorrow, wish me luck!


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

i've never waxed. it does sound tempting though.

good luck Meli! protect our environment









we met with the daycare lady this morning. she seems really nice. she also has a foster son along with her daughter. she has no problem about vaxing as long as we get an exemption from the ped. i guess she just needs it for the state. that's a huge relief that we won't need to get him vaxd. she eats lots of yummy farm fresh produce and her house was very child safe. she has a fully fenced yard with lots of nifty play things. ds wanted to go out and play but we had to leave. ds liked her and her dd and followed her dd everywhere. i feel really good about this.


----------



## swedemom (Mar 11, 2005)

anne: thats great, gut feelings are so important i think when it comes to child care

melissa: Today i had coffee with a family i know through mattys daycare, she is 39 and expecting number 3







i thought of you, she is also in year two of medschool







they were such a fun and laid back couple, none of that, eerything must be perfect pretense you can find in my normal playdate circles, in anycase inspiration!! and wtg for taking on the church, good luck

ahh...matty woke, gtg


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

ok...since every one is interested, its time for us to do a community waxing. all of us buy wax, and all of us do it on the same day. Then we can all compare notes!


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

i'm thinking of trying that Nair of sensitive spots. i still have flashbacks to that link you posted about the women who glued herself to the bottom of her tub with wax







:


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

i forgot about that!!

she actually glued her tootie together didnt she??


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

congratulations michelle!!!!! (no, not you michelle, the other one!) how are you feeling? any symptoms yet?

nancy- it does sound like "normal" stuff for a kid going through such big changes. does she talk about it at all? it is great that louis seems to be acclimating to day care so well. how is it with your job- pretty easy to start and stop as you need to? i've always wondered how that system works itself out. it sounds so magicly wonderful- is it really?

side note- eisa, who has not ever spent more than five min. riding in a stroller for her own size- is now riding around the house in a baby doll stroller that we bought her at the thrift store yesterday. so funny! poor hilger's back will hurt tomorrow!

emmy! oh that sucks! i would join the boycot, but american came to my rescue on my flight to ohio. united airlines is my foe- and northwest too! i think they are all just big ugly corperations. i hope you made it in time. how is cully?

hey bonnie! where are you?

anne- great news about the daycare! hope it works out.

davina- i love it! you really look good in pink- both when it was so solid and as highlights. i would do the permant!

melissa- i second sharron annes recomendations. plus, the park is right by the museam so you can do both in one day as the weather lets you. you could also take the staten island ferry. it is free and a great view of the statue of liberty. times square is, imo, a bit "much", but like a million other people would disagree- it would blow miles' mind, i bet, to see all of those flashing buildings. too bad that i will miss you again- we are moving back on that weekend.

which brings me to this point- we found one of two great places to live! we did a whirl wind trip in and out of the city yesterday looking at unaffordable dumps till six in the evening when we found these. both are really nice for different reasons and both really near parks. the lady will call on tues. to let us know which we will get. i am so excited. it was funny to be thinking of going back to staten island as going "home" but nice too, to feel like i have a place to belong to.

i've got nothing to add to the shaving conversation so, i'll step out here. hope your all having a good day.
mcs


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

and, if you don't write soon to tell us about the waxing, bama, i will call the squad for you!
read the directions!!!!!
mcs


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

Bama!!! DON'T DO IT YOURSELF!!!







: I attempted that once, and have left it up to qualified professionals since.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

'bama: don't do it! We want to see pictures of you attempting something, but only coloring your hair would be appropriate.

We currently are running a "Scissors Free" household. Last fall, maybe you remember me telling about Maddie cutting all of her hair off? Here is the next chapter:

Maddie asked to borrow my scrapbooking scissors. She's been busy cutting out pictures of Arthur over the past few days so I agreed. Claire was poopy so I took her upstairs to change her diaper. I heard Maddie and Ellysia follow behind and go into their room. I finish the poopy diaper and I look in at them. Ellysia is sitting in a chair and Maddie is standing behind her looking guilty. She was cutting her sister's beautiful blond curls!!!!! She has it cut from above her ear and over a couple of inches. It is so maddening!!! If you would cut the other side to match she would have a nice looking mullet. Maddie is in her room for the rest of the evening and I'm not sure what other consequences will be paid the next week. Why? Why? Why?????

My scissors are now gone. Permamently. I'm thinking of mentioning it to her Kindergarten teacher that she should be watched while cutting.


----------



## Meli65 (Apr 29, 2002)

Mclisa -- oh my, I'm sorry. That would make me bananas! GOod idea to jut get rid of scissors entirely.

Mcs, I am bummed to miss you again. I hadn't thought of the ferry, that's a good one -- though we might be taking a ferry over from Jersey. I'm liking the Natural History Museum idea too ... I know that area pretty well and we are so near the park that we can run the kids around if need be. PS I am cracking up at the idea of Eisa in that little stroller!

Anne, that is great news about the daycare!

Oh, Nancy, I think of you and yours often and my heart goes out to you. I guess a teeny-tiny silver lining is that your children are so well attached (and well loved by both of you) that they'll be extra resilient and adaptable.









Thanks to all for the encouragement re: the church thing -- I am BUGGING OUT. I can't wait for it all to be over with. Hope this doesn't happen







:

... or a big hook comes from somewhere to yank me off!


----------



## la mamita (Apr 10, 2005)

good luck melissa! what kind of church is it? i hope your dh has your back.

mclisa- oh horrors! i hope you can salvage the haircut.

anne- sounds like a nice daycare. i'm somewhat peeved bc my daycare lady is on vacation (she runs it with her daughter) until 3 days before my classes start! so i am totally freaking out about getting him adjusted there. he's been really struggling with sep. anxiety, even with people he knows. she told me that her daughter watches the fulltimers and she watches the parttimers (which i was cool w/ because her daughter is very young and i don't feel comfortable w/ the daughter alone). but now luis is not going to get a chance to adjust to her. i'm going to start taking him next week as much as possible to get used to the place, but i'm pissed that only the daughter will be there while he's transitioning.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

i'm back from the store...and .........

da da da DUM.............









I bought some surgi wax.









I will keep you posted.









meli...ugh. you go girl!

michelle..haircut! mullet! she would blend right in down here where i live, unfortunately...

grace!! did you get the dipe?


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

oh geez bama....keeping my fingers crossed. i hope you don't glue your tootie together, although, you wouldn't need to worry about getting pg againfor a bit







:

mamita-that sucks about the d/c lady beign gone. i think ds and i may go out a few times to visit with ours next week. he did really well with her today though. then again, he does well with anyone we're comfortable with. he's really a fearless explorer.


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

come on bama! waiting for an update


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

patience my dear..i havent even started yet!







i'm about to go do it now..

think calming thoughts for me..


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

you are a brave soul. try not to glue yourself together







:


----------



## swedemom (Mar 11, 2005)

bmama: please say your not still stuck on the tub!?

mcs: it is nice to be able and stop / start work. I think between the two kids I/We have 250 days left, so as long as i have days i can be free. well, they must allow you to take leave 2x, after that its at their conivience, but its so accepted no one follows that, but, we have been bought by americans, and i love you mammas lots, but americans are mean as bosses! so we are waiting to see what the fallout is.

yesterday was my birthday!







and xDP and his family was away, so it was me and the kids, i woke up feeling really sad, but by the PM, i was feeling really comfortable.

boys in pink: Does anyone else do this? I have always had a hard time not using good clothes matty had for louis just because they are pink or flowerly. Now he needs a rainsuit for daycare and mattys old in pink / grey is in excellent condition, and i just cant justify not using it, i mean who decided pink is girly? so random....at the same time, i dont want to mess little lou just cause of my lofty ideals?

mclisa: matty did the same, on herself! still growing out those bangs, sorry for the loss of curls tho! glad no damage was done tho!


----------



## la mamita (Apr 10, 2005)

in india, pink is for boys. i think the whole thing is silly. luis is blonde and he looks good in pink and orange. so that's what he wears. he has a few dresses too, because they work well with going diaperless. people always talk to him like he's a girl and then realize he's a boy and apologize like they committed a mortal sin! i am like, please, it is not a big deal, he doesn't care if you call him she on accident.

and happy birthday nancy!!!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Happy Birthday Nancy!!
I'm glad you were able to spend it with your little ones.

We are attempting church today with the kids because Jeff's niece is getting baptized. Wish me luck. I thought I had a bunch of those color wonder markers, but I can find only 2. We might be using colors or the washable markers. We'll see what I can find.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

and also: 'bama? Where are you? Are you stuck to the tub and can't reach your computer???


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

okay...

for those dying to know..









I did it.

















:

and no..its not a full out brazilian...i still have to figure out how to reach those weird parts, but i did the front and along the sides.

AND.............................

the best part is...

it wasnt bad at all! really now....if you have gone through childbirth twice like i have, with no drugs, then POOEY! You can handle wax.

so that's that!


----------



## swedemom (Mar 11, 2005)

i demand a standing ovation for bmama


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

*Dutifully standing and ovationing for bama*








:


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

..wow...the breeze is nice! just kidding..i didnt get that far.(yet







)


----------



## Meli65 (Apr 29, 2002)

Woo hoo, Bama! You ARE brave!

Church is finally behind me and I can relax -- I could not get to sleep last night for anything. Dh, who doesn't usually go to church with me, went along to help with the kids and provide moral support, then left straight from there to the airport and a business trip.

It went well enough -- I said what I had to say, I cried a few salty tears in front of everybody, and felt like a big freak afterwards. A number of people came up and thanked me for doing what I did, and I got a couple hugs. We'll see what happens. Miles asked me why I was so sad, and I told him that some people there wanted to cut down the woods, and he said he wanted to go up front himself and say, "Don't cut down the woods!"

Which would have been effective, too, but I think they're heard enough from us at the moment.


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

bama








now you're making me wonder if i should....








meli! i'm glad that you were able to speak up. i hope the rest of the church take into consideration your opinion.

boys and pink-i don't see a problem with it. ds looks girly enough without wearing pink though. everyone calls him a girl because of his curly hair.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

DH would FREAK if i put S in pink....absolutely freak.


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

I'm sitting here with dye seeping into my brain... I sure hope I like this color. Been a while since I did anything permanent colorwise.


----------



## la mamita (Apr 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bamamom*
DH would FREAK if i put S in pink....absolutely freak.

yeah, my DP does too. and then we get a good discussion out of it. i like to challenge his little ideas of masculinity/femininity.







i think i am making progress.

melissa- ahh way to go on speaking out! i am just like that too over big confrontations, i get sooooo nervous before and afterwards. it's too bad your church can't see the forest for the trees.







:









davina- ooh how exciting!! i think the color looked great, i am not sure if i said that already though.

ok off to cook dinner!

i don't know if i mentioned this, but my parents have been out of town and are getting home tomorrow. so this has been my official two week test of being just me and the baby. things went pretty well. i even found time to watch a few movies on my laptop. the house is somewhat trashed. i do know that i am not moving out anytime soon!


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

bama baby- you are tough. i cross my legs just thinking of it.
ouch!

nancy-happy birthday!!!! i am so happy that you had a good day with the kids.
i am also happy that you brought up the pink issue. i was just talking to dh about this yesterday. i think that clothes are getting more and more divided by gender. like all girl clothes need to be DEFINATLY girl and boy clothes DEFINATLY boy- pink bows for girls and only monster truck tee shirts for boys- stripes are even too questionable without some other sort of gender tag plastered on the front. i was looking at pictures of my sister and self from the late seventies and we would be called boys for sure these days- jeans without bows or embroridery and tee shirts with what-ever. plus, in the eighties, boys were wearing pink a lot.
people call eisa a boy A LOT, even when she is wearing something like a peach blouse, but a baseball cap and i feel like- if they call her a boy, why should i buy boy clothes when the time comes?

melissa- you are changing cleveland for the better! newspaper quotes, church speeches- really inspiring! about meeting- a good friend of mine is taking care of his dying father in cleveland right now and i have the idea that when the time comes, i should go for the funeral. maybe we could meet then? if and when that ever happens.....

michelle sd- oh no! sounds like a pixie cut is coming....

davina- how did it turn out? i want to see!

ok, i am on my last room of the house for yardsale cleaning, i should finish while eisa is sleeping.
oh, she has started "real" clapping today and it is one of the very most adorable things i have ever seen- even in rythm for a few claps.
mcs


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

michelle- what are peoples comments about dresses? i dont' know what hilger would say, he wears a skirt- i'll ask.
off for real now.
mcs


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

It's sooo dark!!! It's deep redpurple in the sun, but it is deeeep brown inside. Not sure I like it.


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

: Nancy







:

pictures Davina?

the cat knocked the baby gate over onto ds. he has a huge welt right on the bridge of his nose. i hope arnica helps him







:


----------



## Meli65 (Apr 29, 2002)

Be brave, Davina -- don't you find that permanent color often changes a lot in the first couple days/weeks? The last time I did color at home I did red and it was really weirdly red ... my friend who helped me do it couldn't bring herself to say anything nice about it! And I remember it looked a good bit different in just a few days. Can't wait to see pictures!

One of the church people called tonight and I need to call her back -- although it makes me very nervous, I also enjoy public speaking and get a thrill out of saying my piece. This is the really hard part for me -- dealing with my own worries of who I have offended and actually digging in to work for change, not just spouting off that everyone else is wrong! All in all, I still feel good about it though -- just call me Captain Planet









I think you are right about children's clothes being so gender-specific -- I remember that for Miles baby shower people had a hard time finding newborn things that weren't obviously for boys or girls! I wish I could find pictures of my brother and me in our matching homemade Christmas outfits, or even better, Easter ... I'd get a dress or jumper, and he'd be in matching shortie overalls and I am quite sure they were lavendar one year.

Mcs, I'd love to see you under any circumstance -- you could even stay with us if you dare!

We went to a crunchy birthday party for a four-year-old yesterday ... a number of MDC moms who have been getting together for the last 2-3 years. We had a vegan cake that looked like Darth Vader, and the hostess had the great idea of having a book exchange instead of gifts -- solving both the "too many gifts" problem, and "having to make gift bags" problem. Sweet!


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

I will wait a few days for pics. Meli, I was counting on it looking better in a few days. It's not bad, just really dark. Looks almost black with slight magenta/violet tint if you look really hard. It is redder outside, but I couldn't get pics where it looked anything but brown.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

If Its too dark , try shampooing it tomorrow morning. That should pull some of it back...

I need to color mine again...I hate going grey!!







:


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

with as crazy as my life is i would think i would have grey hair by now...


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

maybe if someone starts a new thread bonnie will come back to life and start posting again. her children need us! i have never done it- anyone else awake and willing?


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

sigh...okay , i'll do it.

bonnie probably just got tired of us and ran away..









back in a sec

here ya go..

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...22#post5765922


----------

